# CycloDS iEvolution: the first DSi mode flashcart!



## tempBOT (Dec 12, 2010)

*CycloDS iEvolution: the first DSi Mode Flashcart!*
Allows full use of DSi Mode: camera, SD card, full CPU... 
              According to Team Cyclops, their new DSi cart, the CycloDS iEvolution will have as the first cart ever, support for exclusive DSi features such as the camera and SD access. The cart will run in DSi mode and take advantage of the hardware of the DSi, including the full CPU clock. The CycloDS iEvolution also enables exclusive DS*i* homebrew, that wont work on another flash carts. Team Cyclops will support the DSi homebrew scene by providing developers free units.

As promised, Team Cyclops are proud to announce a revolutionary feature for their soon to be release iEVO flash cart. Competitor’s devices which support the DSi, currently work only in DSL mode, which means that the unique to DSi features such as camera and SD access are not functional. The iEVO will be the first flash cart in the market to enable this functionality, starting with homebrew applications and later support for commercial ROM’s. There are many potential uses for these features and we’re sure that the Homebrew scene will be delighted to support this functionality.
Team Cyclops will gladly supply legitimate Homebrew application coders with a free iEVO unit to aid development. Please send an e-mail to [email protected] for more information.[/p]



Spoiler: Images of the Cyclo DSi























Source


Contributed by WiiBricker​


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome!
I was already thinking why the hell would they release a new cart this late.. But this is awesome news!


----------



## Toader (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm glad i didn't buy the SuperCard ds2! I'm getting this one!


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 12, 2010)

Boy am I glad I didn't order a DSTWO yet.


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 12, 2010)

I knew it, I fucking knew it.

Feel like such a bum ordering the DSTWO :/, I guess this will come in handy once I get more cash (hopefully for christmas).


----------



## MasterPenguin (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't wait to see all the people laughing at the SC2fanboys. 

On a more serious note though, that's great! Free kits for devs too.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 12, 2010)

If this is real and they did what they said they did, then it might just be worth the god awful price tag they are going to put on it


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 12, 2010)

This might be the ultimate flashcart.

If it can truly unlock the extra processing power and extra memory, then emulators on DSi would certainly be better than on SCDS2. The same applies to homebrew movie player.


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 12, 2010)

will be be  $50-$60

or less
or more


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2010)

I was planning getting one to begin with, but this is actually quite a big advantage if it's true.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 12, 2010)

I wonder how long it will take before the other flash carts makers reverse engineer this and make their own DSi-mode flash carts.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't know if they will, with the 3DS coming and whatnot.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll just wait for SCDS2i


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'll just wait for SCDS2i



Like i said, who knows IF there ever will be one...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 12, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I wonder how long it will take before the other flash carts makers reverse engineer this and make their own DSi-mode flash carts.


I think it's getting close to being pointless now since as said before the 3DS is on it's way.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 12, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I wonder how long it will take before the other flash carts makers reverse engineer this and make their own DSi-mode flash carts.



Well if the rumor regarding the DSi common key is true, then likely never since they would need the key as well. I dont think that TC would provide their competitors the key, wouldnt they?


----------



## The Pi (Dec 12, 2010)

If this is true it might actually be worth the money otherwise the iEvo will most likely be a flop.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 12, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> I don't know if they will, with the 3DS coming and whatnot.
> If there's profit to be made, I really think they will do it.  Plus, the whole 3DS argument is moot since I wouldn't have expected the CycloDSi release to be this close to the 3DS release either.  People won't abandon the DS when the 3DS comes out, as evidenced by how many people still want GBA compatibility on their DS flash carts.
> 
> QUOTEWell if the rumor regarding the DSi common key is true, then likely never since they would need the key as well. I dont think that TC would provide their competitors the key, wouldnt they?


This makes a lot more sense.  But what if the R4 team kidnaps and tortures the info out of Team Cyclops?


----------



## Toader (Dec 12, 2010)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> will be be  $50-$60
> 
> or less
> or more


I just checked and they have a pre-order for it on Nds card sale for $50.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 12, 2010)

Why people expect the 3DS to be cracked early? Lets face it, there wont be 3DS homebrew at least for the next 2 years.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 12, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many GBA flashcards were made after the release of the NDS?


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Dec 12, 2010)

Supercard DSTWOi will never released...

the "i" means DSi Support, the DSTWO has iSupport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://gbatemp.net/t269322-cyclods-ievolut...t&p=3322931


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 12, 2010)

Schicksalsheld said:
			
		

> Supercard DSTWOi will never released...
> 
> the "i" means DSi Support, the DSTWO has iSupport
> 
> ...



Read the news and try again.


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Dec 12, 2010)

Its a reply to the linked Post...


----------



## The Pi (Dec 12, 2010)

Schicksalsheld said:
			
		

> Supercard DSTWOi will never released...
> 
> the "i" means DSi Support, the DSTWO has iSupport
> 
> ...


Eh...the DSTWO works on the DSi in DS mode not DS*i* mode.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 12, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Schicksalsheld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, that's what TC posted in their news.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 12, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's more likely that it uses the FPGA for some kind of hardware/software exploit. Just let it be out for a few weeks, and we'll hear news soon from hackers.

For as much as we know, it might suffice a software upgrade to let the DSTwo perform the same things.

Let's see how the situation will evolve, and let's get ready for another overpriced cart from Team Cyclops


----------



## Rydian (Dec 12, 2010)

You know I'm going to laugh if all of you hold off on a new cart waiting for the 3DS to be hacked, and it's not hacked for a year or two while people with DSis are enjoying GBA emulation and homebrew video recording (to the SD slot).  You all think the DS just came out yesterday?  It's got so many carts and so many of it's options have been explored because it was released over six years ago.  It took multiple years before we got drag-and-drop flash carts.  It's not like the 3DS will be instantly hacked, and even if it is it'll be a while before easy ROM or homebrew loading comes into effect.



			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> If this is real and they did what they said they did, then it might just be worth the god awful price tag they are going to put on it


IIRC when a certain shop (that accidentally leaked the DSi-mode info for those of you that caught the post in time) posted about it they stated they were only being told ~$10 more for the new cart versus the current.  Or it might have been $20.  Even if it's $20 more that's still cheaper than two games.

How much do you think people will be charging for the first 3DS flash cart?  And even then homebrew for it will be scarce.

EDIT: Though of course I will be waiting for decent homebrew to be released for this cart before I consider it, as the cameras bring up nice possibilities.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 12, 2010)

Rather than the common key been found, as raulpica said, it's probably more of a exploit. Think like the PSJailbreak. It's possible we may find the common key because of this though.
or at least thats what i think


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 12, 2010)

Eh, I don't really care. The SCDS2 works great for me, and the 3DS is coming around the corner. If this was released early 2010, I'd have jumped the boat, but it's well too late now.

Not to sound like a fanboy or anything, but the Cyclo is way to late. (Not to mention it's bound to be over-priced.)

Also, in reaction to Rydian, I don't particularly want to have a "day 1" hacked 3DS. I think that the features of the 3DS will keep me supporting Nintendo with some money.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 12, 2010)

If this has as good build quality as their first cart and has support for DSi Mode in commercial ROM's, then I'm definitely getting this.  If it had support for DSiWare launching... I would not eat just to save some money towards this.


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Dec 12, 2010)

Where did i wrote that the Supercard DSTWO is able to execute something in DSi Mode, i've said DSi Compatibility (Flashcard is able to run on a DSi)...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 12, 2010)

Seeing as how I don't have a DSi, I can't say I'd buy this even if I didn't already have a DS2.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 12, 2010)

Just realized something... wait, I lost it.

EDIT: WAIT!  I got it!
Using this cart, we could dump the DSi NAND pretty easily and get DSi emulators!


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 12, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> *If this has as good build quality as their first cart* and has support for DSi Mode in commercial ROM's, then I'm definitely getting this.  If it had support for DSiWare launching... I would not eat just to save some money towards this.



or atleast their second/third revision of the evolution.

i still dont understand the "3ds is out soon, so i am not getting it" but it is your choice.
i will actually probably get this and use my dstwo for my phat, or give it to my boyfriend if he wants it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 12, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> If this has as good build quality as their first cart and has support for DSi Mode in commercial ROM's, then I'm definitely getting this.  If it had support for *DSiWare launching*... I would not eat just to save some money towards this.



Well, I still think TC bought the common-key from a person who found the key. That's at least what I heard a couple of month ago. *If* that's true, DSiWare can be decrypted.


----------



## KirovAir (Dec 12, 2010)

F#ck yeah!
Team Cyclo is back!


----------



## Fudge (Dec 12, 2010)

Is there a technical explanation on how the cart has access to DSi mode?


----------



## injected11 (Dec 12, 2010)

Schicksalsheld said:
			
		

> Where did i wrote that the Supercard DSTWO is able to execute something in DSi Mode, i've said DSi Compatibility (Flashcard is able to run on a DSi)...


Which means you missed the entire point of why this is news-worthy. Plenty of carts already function on a DSi.

Not that I plan to buy one of these carts, but does anyone have any idea if it would function in a DS / lite?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 12, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Schicksalsheld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 12, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Is there a technical explanation on how the cart has access to DSi mode?



If you made a 100YHz processor tomorrow and everyone else wanted it, would you tell them how you made it?
NO.  That would be so idiotic, I can't even come up with something in comparison.


----------



## Fudge (Dec 12, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel so dumb


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 12, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Just realized something... wait, I lost it.
> 
> EDIT: WAIT!  I got it!
> Using this cart, we could dump the DSi NAND pretty easily and get possibly DSi emulators!


Fixed


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 12, 2010)

Has anyone an idea what that white thing might be?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 12, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Has anyone an idea what that white thing might be?


Updater Module.


----------



## Fudge (Dec 12, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's a canteen!


----------



## pichon64 (Dec 12, 2010)

Meh... DSi enhanced games features aren't *that* great.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks better than the original one:


----------



## opal (Dec 12, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> Meh... DSi enhanced games features aren't *that* great.


what about the whole collection of DsiWare games?


----------



## YayMii (Dec 12, 2010)

That'd be awesome if the DStwo could be flashed to allow DSi-mode code to run.
If it is possble, this would most certainly encourage the SC team to exploit the DSi for themselves.


----------



## Daminite (Dec 12, 2010)

of course with shoptemp gone i have no idea who to buy one from.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 12, 2010)

I wonder if TC is going to release a SDK for DSi homebrew to the public.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 12, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> Meh... DSi enhanced games features aren't *that* great.


But DSi homebrew could be...


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 12, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I wonder if TC is going to release a SDK for DSi homebrew to the public.



i only assume they will, or atleast help with devkitpro.


----------



## Recorderdude (Dec 12, 2010)

Spoiler











GODDAMNIT, they better not steal our DSTWO developers.

I really don't care about this cart's DSi mode becos I have a phat DS anyway. I wouldn't be ABLE to use a CycloDSi mode.

The one thing that REALLY pisses me of about this is now all the devs will flock to the CycloDSi and the DSTWO will never see any good emulation wares.

Team cyclops, screw you.

/end rant

Also, DSi has 16 MB ram, right? How much did the DSTWO have? 32. Even with half lost due to data transfer that's still 16, just as much. And the DSTWO clock speed is far faster. Ya, good luck guys.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 12, 2010)

personuser said:
			
		

> Also, DSi has 16 MB ram, right? How much did the DSTWO have? 32. Even with half lost due to data transfer that's still 16, just as much. And the DSTWO clock speed is far faster. Ya, good luck guys.


What about if the CycloDS iEvolution has also additional built-in RAM and CPU?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 12, 2010)

The cyclo would possibly only need a CPU if it had access to the SD slot and was able to use it as ram in a kinda swap like way, though I doubt it.


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 12, 2010)

Well I'd certainly rather have a DSi mode than a bunch of crappy emulators. Sorry DSTWO.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 12, 2010)

Holy moley! This is fantastic news indeed! When is it going to be released?


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 12, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Well I'd certainly rather have a DSi mode than a bunch of crappy emulators. Sorry DSTWO.



let me guest this strait  you rather have shitty DSI mode that gives you access to DSI tittles witch are crap 
that to play SNES and GBA games ? and i know the emulator are not perfect but all the games that i like work on them while you enjoy you dsi only games witch are lame i be playing Slayers for super Nintendo in my Dstwo  


PS who knows cyclodsi may have emulator too


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 12, 2010)

Now i BELIEVE the 3DS will be hacked albeit after 1 year... superb work, cyclo have pushed themselves back to the top if this is true
154 users, why are there 2 usb devices?
EDIT: Just read tht it is an updater


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 12, 2010)

one it the miroSD card reader

the 
big white one is the Updater Module


that what i have read


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 12, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think emulators have more potential on native DSi mode than on DS mode with built-in RAM and CPU. Also imagine, DSi homebrew is finally going to happen. If I were a dev, I would rather develop native and original DSi homebrew than stick with a crappy "B-solution".

And hey, maybe someone is going to develop a "DSi homebrew channel"


----------



## Rydian (Dec 12, 2010)

Even though the DSi has less RAM than the DSTwo, the ability to load stuff from the SD slot (which is likely to have better bandwidth than slot-1) might negate that problem.  While I'm not seeing proper GBA emulation on it, the other possibilities are greater (video camera anybody?)



			
				Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Using this cart, we could dump the DSi NAND pretty easily and get DSi emulators!


Shit's not that easy.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 12, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSi's NAND works a bit like the Wii's NAND. In order to dump the NAND, applications have to be developed first. But then, dumping the NAND can be pretty dangerous since the DSi can brick if something goes wrong. BootMii for DSi anyone?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 12, 2010)

So we get this, then we get the DSi Common Key from it.  Simple as that.  All TC are doing is trying to be greedy and keep it for themselves.  Oh well.  I'll wait til they yank the key out of it.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 12, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> So we get this, then we get the DSi Common Key from it.  Simple as that.  All TC are doing is trying to be greedy and keep it for themselves.  Oh well.  I'll wait til they yank the key out of it.



we don't know this for sure. it could be a hardware exploit, as stated before.

also, its business. of course they are not going to want competitors to get the key right away if they have it


----------



## KazoWAR (Dec 12, 2010)

This is so awesome, I can not wait to start coding stuff for the DSi.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 12, 2010)

These are news worthy of ending 2010. Congratulations to team Cyclo for doing what some deemed impossible.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 12, 2010)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> This is so awesome, I can not wait to start coding stuff for the DSi.



Same.



Spoiler



...if only I had waited and not bought a DS2. Now I can't afford one


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 12, 2010)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> This is so awesome, I can not wait to start coding stuff for the DSi.



meanwhile  in my house i am having fun with my 3DS


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 12, 2010)

Stop double posting, and also...

GET A FUCKING BRAIN

It does not take 80 days to code a simple application.

The 3DS does not come out in Japan for another 80 days.

There will be multiple DSi Mode homebrews before the 3DS even comes out.

[/endrant]


----------



## KazoWAR (Dec 12, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> KazoWAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to know.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Dec 12, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> I'll just wait for SCDS2i


WTF are you talking about? The SCDS2 already supports the DSi. I don't think they would make another card since the SC team is supper confident with the SCDS2 already. They are so confident, they think it will even work on the 3ds.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 13, 2010)

i hope none is thinking  that the DSTWO cant get Dsi mode i am sure if the team put the mind into it  they could make it into dsi mode  but cmon to play System: Flaw gheez no thank you


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 13, 2010)

Buy one or not. Like TC or not. It's huge that the DSi has finally been fully hacked. No one else has even come close to this. Maybe well see a 3DS cart sooner rather than latter and I bet TC will use what they've learned to make one.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

And then they'll chuck a $400 pricetag on it, more than the actual 3DS, just for the honour of making a 3DS flashcart.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Dec 13, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> It's more likely that it uses the FPGA for some kind of hardware/software exploit. Just let it be out for a few weeks, and we'll hear news soon from hackers.
> 
> For as much as we know, it might suffice a software upgrade to let the DSTwo perform the same things.


You know, I don't have a DSi anyway, but I was thinking that same thing.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 13, 2010)

there's really no dsi games that's worth the effort, and commercial dsi roms isn't supported until later
I'll wait until it does to buy one of these, but by then I'll probably already moved on to the 3DS


----------



## Etalon (Dec 13, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> there's really no dsi games that's worth the effort, and commercial dsi roms isn't supported until later
> I'll wait until it does to buy one of these, but by then I'll probably already moved on to the 3DS



That's not true.

There are a lot of great DSiWare games. Have a look at Metacaritic

http://www.metacritic.com/browse/games/sco...tary-nav;item;6

A lot of the high score games are DSiWare games.


----------



## Another World (Dec 13, 2010)

i guess we can finally have the conversation about what most of us have been talking about in private for the past 6 months.

-another world


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 13, 2010)

TC hasn't said anything about DSi ware. They've only said DSi mode will be unlocked. If DSi ware is supported you bet your ass I'll buy one.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 13, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i guess we can finally have the conversation about what most of us have been talking about in private for the past 6 months.
> 
> -another world




I think this thread brought out the fanboys /\../\


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

$50 says AW will review it.


----------



## Another World (Dec 13, 2010)

i've been in contact with team cyclo for the last few months. they have agreed to send me a review sample. should be interesting.

-another world


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

$50 please.

I'd lmao if it failed to run a game in DSi mode.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 13, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> TC hasn't said anything about DSi ware. They've only said DSi mode will be unlocked. If DSi ware is supported you bet your ass I'll buy one.


For that matter, it isn't even sure DSi games will work. They're just talking about DSi homebrew.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't DSi games work anyway?

I'll only buy this if it has the ability to run DSiWare.

But I agree that this cart will be the God of homebrew.

But that's only if they release an open-source SDK for devs.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Let me guess...did you buy a DSTWO?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Evo.lve @ Dec 13 2010, 12:35 AM) $50 please.
> ...


Like raul just said, they mentioned that DSi games would hopefully be compatible in future.

Evo.lve: If you're asking what I think you are, DSi-enhanced games work in DS mode, and DSi-only games don't work at all. Hopefully with this at some point both will work in DSi mode.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 13, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess it's enough to bring back the fanboys who abandoned TC for other carts


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

Case in point, Tron (DSi #101), works fine on my Ak2i.

But then again I'm pretty sure it's just DSi enhanced.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 13, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Case in point, Tron (DSi #101), works fine on my Ak2i.
> 
> But then again I'm pretty sure it's just DSi enhanced.


Your Ak2i isn't able to use the DSi enhanced features, that's the difference. CycloDS iEvolution MIGHT do that, in a future. 
We're talking about that. That would be the gread selling point of this card, if they're able to pull it: running DSi Code natively, just like a real DSi game puts the DSi in DSi Mode, instead of for example what an AceKard2 does, which just puts it into DS mode.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 13, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Well I'd certainly rather have a DSi mode than a bunch of crappy emulators. Sorry DSTWO.



Stop being a annoyance seriously. Big whoop, you had a bad experience. NO ONE CARES!

EDIT: I was a little harsh with words.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

Knowing the hobby the way Tempers do, and knowing the cost of Cyclo products the way Tempers do, this thing's only gonna sell if it can run DSi only games, DSi homebrew that uses the camera etc., DSiWare, etc.

And even then it's only gonna sell to people with a good knowledge of this hobby.

A noob with no idea is gonna go "Zomg $100 no thanks I'll just go for a cheap non-working R4 clone".


----------



## Sop (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm only buying this if it's around DS2 price if not nahh.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 13, 2010)

Lolcat said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




he's been running around the forum doing that since this topic was post


----------



## Sop (Dec 13, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Knowing the hobby the way Tempers do, and knowing the cost of Cyclo products the way Tempers do, this thing's only gonna sell if it can run DSi only games, DSi homebrew that uses the camera etc., DSiWare, etc.
> 
> And even then it's only gonna sell to people with a good knowledge of this hobby.
> 
> A noob with no idea is gonna go "Zomg $100 no thanks I'll just go for a cheap non-working R4 clone".


And why do people dis R4 clones so much, there are some good ones out there that receive regular updates.


----------



## Bowser-jr (Dec 13, 2010)

cool; can't wait to buy one when available. BUt where can I buy it if I can't use Shoptemp anymore?


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bowser-jr said:
			
		

> cool; can't wait to buy one when available. BUt where can I buy it if I can't use Shoptemp anymore?



realhotstuff is a good usa retailer and will probably stock it.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 13, 2010)

i dont think it will go over 50$ and this itself is too much... 45$ max and thts quite a good price ( i remember buying my r4 for this price albeit in AUS Dollars which is pretty much the same as US dollars these days)


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i dont think it will go over 50$ and this itself is too much... 45$ max and thts quite a good price ( i remember buying my r4 for this price albeit in AUS Dollars which is pretty much the same as US dollars these days)



Then you obviously don't know Team Cyclops.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 13, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then you obviously haven't seen .com/product/pre-order-cyclods-ievolution-sdhc-microsd-transflash-adapter-flash-cart-for-nds-ds-lite-ndsi-91832]this


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> cool; can't wait to buy one when available. BUt where can I buy it if I can't use Shoptemp anymore?


Seriously, what's with all those "oh noez, shoptemp clozed, were can I get my flash cardz nowz" posts? I mean, before shoptemp opened, people got their flashcarts from other places. And googling flashcarts for sale isn't the hardest thing in the world. Neither is checking all the topics about "where can I buy ****" or "is ***** a trust worthy site?".
[/rant]

You could buy it from 
RealHotStuff.com
0shippingzone.com

...and a bunch of other sites, which I can't currently recall at the moment.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



www.[censored].com?

I'm guessing Price Angels?


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 13, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ndscard sale is originally where i linked to. preorder is 50.


----------



## Technik (Dec 13, 2010)

So this pretty much is what we wanted in hacking the dsi right? Dsi mode homebrew? It may not be a homebrew channel but it seems like the ultimate hack.


----------



## Recorderdude (Dec 13, 2010)

www.[censored].com?

I'm guessing Price Angels?

it is [censored] (can i say this? sorry if i cant.) .  found out w/ bing and it's set at 49.99 there.

edit: ha, it already censored it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2010)

Skipping this. I'm sorry but the insane price tag, is not worth it.


----------



## Recorderdude (Dec 13, 2010)

*Posts merged*

Ok, what the heck? What happened to my previous message?


----------



## Recorderdude (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyway, since it's working now, I MEANT to say:

I bought my first M3 perfect for $90. This is NOTHING.


----------



## Another World (Dec 13, 2010)

i'm super interested to see what type of homebrew could come out of this. the problem now is to spark the interest of homebrew devs who have left the ds alone since palib died out. camera and sd access might make all the difference!



			
				personuser said:
			
		

> I bought my first M3 perfect for $90. This is NOTHING.



my flash2advance was $145 shipped and can only hold 2 GBA games at a time. it was worth every penny.

-another world


----------



## stab244 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice. If it is hardware based solution, I don't really see many other flashcart manufacturers making another cart to take advantage of it with the advent of the 3DS and devoting more resources to cracking that. However, if it really is common key based then I can easily see manufacturers of DSi compatible flashcarts to update them to be able to access the DSi stuff. I'm hoping it is the latter since I have a SCDS2 but just got some early Christmas money so I might be able to get this if I wanted to.


----------



## xaeroak15 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just waiting for any further details and before that all is vanity.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 13, 2010)

I wonder how they achieved this: IIRC (correct me if I'm wrong) the DSi checks DS cards this way:
- post-DSi-release DS cards (even not "enhanced" ones) have an additional RSA signature, that is ignored by DS Phat and DS Lite.
- the older cards (all DS Mode-only, obviously) are all in a whitelist in the DSi NAND (it should be a list with SHA1 sums of binaries, overlays, header etc).
According to Team Twiizers, all the current DSi flashcards work like this: when the DSi "asks" for header, binaries, overlays etc. to checksum them, they "answer" with the genuine data from a "whitelisted" exploitable game (this is why all of them have an original game icon/title). The DSi launches the "game" (obviously), but when the game binary loads the "exploitable" overlay, the card this time "answers" with the hacked one, and after the exploit is successful, the flashcard code gets executed.
Now, of course no DSi Enhanced game uses the whitelist (it would be foolish), they all use the additional signature. The DSi binary is also encrypted.
Maybe they just put a full DSi Enhanced game on the iEvo, one that loads an exploitable savegame on startup (basically, an "automatic" cooking coach exploit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Dec 13, 2010)

This is the one feature I'd repeatedly said would redeem TC in my eyes, so I guess I owe them an apology for getting impatient and annoyed with all the recent website/forum/etc. troubles.

Good job.  This new development should keep things interesting until something can be done with the 3DS.


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 13, 2010)

how did they unlock DSi mode? why cant the SuperCard team do the same and just implement it into the DS2?


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> how did they unlock DSi mode? why cant the SuperCard team do the same and just implement it into the DS2?



Because they haven't got the common code to unlock the encryption.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 13, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> squirrelman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how do you know this for sure?
edit: i realized you were probably talking about the supercard team


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, I was.

Bit of a bummer though.

They were on a roll with the DS2.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 13, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what if it's a hardware exploit?  It's not hard to figure out what it is.  The moment the rest of the teams get their hands on this, they'll do exactly what everyone did with the SCDSTWO: Copy it.  SCDSTWO with DSi-compatibility?  Yes please.


----------



## stab244 (Dec 13, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why I'm hoping it is a software exploit.


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 13, 2010)

i love how some fourmites are bashing the DS2, now instead of them desiring it there totally saying the DS2 sucks now. Just wait till SC gets their hands on how the TC exploited DSi Mode, i bet still the DS2 has more ram and processing speed, just speculating of course


----------



## Kickstarts (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd buy both the CycloDS iEvolution and the DSTWO, the first for DSi enhanced games, and the DSTWO for games without those, and generally for GBA and SNES emulation. They're both essential for a DS games, I guess =O


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 13, 2010)

stab244 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever exploit it is (IMHO there's just a full DSi game on the iEvolution, with a hacked savegame loaded on startup) it will be cloned by other teams, with an update (if possible) or a new card.
Don't you imagine why all the DSi cards (except SuperCards) always used the same exploitable game (Tak Juju Challenge, then Danny Phantom, now Alex Rider)?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Dec 13, 2010)

so this was the ace up their sleeve. This is probably what they were doing the whole time they weren't updating the Cyclods. 

I guess they're hellbent on being the best flashcard team...


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Dec 13, 2010)

e


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 13, 2010)

Kickstarts said:
			
		

> I'd buy both the CycloDS iEvolution and the DSTWO, the first for DSi enhanced games, and the DSTWO for games without those, and generally for GBA and SNES emulation. They're both essential for a DS games, I guess =O


Hypothetically, you wouldn't need an onboard CPU on the CylcoDSi because it unlocks the full clock CPU on the DSi. Once a homebrew emu for GBA & SNES is released, it should run smoothly.


----------



## Kit_ (Dec 13, 2010)

I just bought a SC dstwo! LOL...

I will be buying this for sure. When is it supposed to be released?

Do you think the SC will be able to work in DSi mode after this is out awhile, or is this a hardware exploit?


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 13, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> Actually for the 1.4.1 update dstwo cloned EZ-Flash.


Are you sure? EZVi exploits Tak: The Great JuJu Challenge, while DSTWO exploits Fish Tycoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(So I correct my previous statement, EZ Team too didn't clone other cards).


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

@Kit_: There is a 99.99% chance that the SuperCard DS2 will *never* unlock the DSi mode.

I say 99.99% because of two things.
1. This may simply be a hardware exploit, which would be easily enough ported to the DS2.
2. If it is not a hardware exploit, it means that Team Cyclops have decrypted the DSi and found Nintendo's common code to unlock DSi Mode. There is an absolutely tiny minuscule chance that Team SuperCard will find said common code.


----------



## stab244 (Dec 13, 2010)

Actually I think it would be even more amazing if TC managed to get their own icon to show up instead of those other games icons. Would be nice. Sometimes my SC2 messes up and actually loads up the Fish Tycoon data that is on there instead.


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 13, 2010)

@Kit_: There is a 99.99% chance that the SuperCard DS2 will never unlock the DSi mode.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I say 99.99% because of two things.
> 1. This may simply be a hardware exploit, which would be easily enough ported to the DS2.
> 2. If it is not a hardware exploit, it means that Team Cyclops have decrypted the DSi and found Nintendo's common code to unlock DSi Mode. There is an absolutely tiny minuscule chance that Team SuperCard will find said common code.



wait what? ur making no sense here, if its a hardware exploit it can be ported so that means 99.99% it can be done not "never" SC team can make the DS2 run in DSi mode


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 13, 2010)

wow, this is awesome news and can't wait to buy one of these!

quick off topic question to another world, when they send you samples do they personally send them to you, or do they send you from a reseller? the reason i ask is because i wonder where there based out of.

with the original dsi youtube vid, the account was in Gaza, the sites hosts are all around the place, us, china, hong kong.

but the description states they have "superior european quality". 

You don't have to answer this publicly a pm will suffice , I don't want an address, or even a city. I just wonder what region there in, Obviously they have taken a good step to protect there location this just bugs me to hell. xD


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Dec 13, 2010)

TC is based on Europe, I believe.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 13, 2010)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> wow, this is awesome news and can't wait to buy one of these!
> 
> quick off topic question to another world, when they send you samples do they personally send them to you, or do they send you from a reseller? the reason i ask is because i wonder where there based out of.
> 
> ...


They are in Europe.  I know for sure because Gamekool told me before that they don't sell CycloDS products because its to expensive for them to buy them from Europe and they can't get in touch with the Cyclo team like they can with the Chinese teams.


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks guys, i didn't want the threat to be hijacked, that's why my question was pointed specifically at AW, but since you answered it before AW could get to me, and Jakob95 told me about it, it's not a big deal anymore.


thanks again


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 13, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> how did they unlock DSi mode? why cant the SuperCard team do the same and just implement it into the DS2?


Because those flash cart teams just want to make a fast profit with as little investment as possible.  They'll probably try to reverse engineer the CycloDSi for one day, and if they can't get it, then they'll just quit.   

Or they're not smart enough, but to assume this would be racism.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> @Kit_: There is a 99.99% chance that the SuperCard DS2 will never unlock the DSi mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm saying it's one of two things: a hardware exploit, or the decryption of the common code.

If it's the hardware exploit, then it can be ported.

If it's not, it can't.


----------



## stab244 (Dec 13, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> squirrelman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have thought that you meant it the other way around. If it's hardware you can't port it since the DS2 hardware is already made along with all those other DSi compatible flashcarts. If it isn't (read: a software exploit) then it can be since you can change the software on the DS2 and others.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ugh... every time I'm thinking about buying a flash card...

I'm just hoping that this allows people to search further into the dsi and find a way to soft-mod it or install custom firmware


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't think the DSi will ever have custom firmware or a softmod.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Dec 13, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> I don't think the DSi will ever have custom firmware or a softmod.



Please... just let me hold on to that bit of hope I've had since it came out some time ago


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

Prior to today, I'd have thought that there would never be a hacked DSi.

TC have instilled a little bit of hope in me.

But far too late, with the 3DS coming out in less than 3 months time.

There is a tiny possibility of a softmodded DSi.

But no one will bother, cos they'll all be playing with their 3DS.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nope, pretty sure there's no hope to have for that. I think that's why they went for a flash cartridge instead of custom firmware too. But there is DSi mode which will be available on the iEVO.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 13, 2010)

We have no idea how this gets into DSi mode.

Running a cart in DSi mode does NOT mean we have access to the NAND, as carts don't.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Dec 13, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Nope, pretty sure there's no hope to have for that. I think that's why they went for a flash cartridge instead of custom firmware too. But there is DSi mode which will be available on the iEVO.



Dude, in case you couldn't tell... I'm not even gonna bother.

Either way, to answer your question: Even if they did have a way to install a custom firmware, they wouldn't do it because they can't sell a cfw for $50... not as easily at least


----------



## Seaking (Dec 13, 2010)

haha, freaking sweet!
i doubt im gonna get it tho, way to damn poor atm.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 13, 2010)

You know, when this is released, all the SCDS2 needs is a firmware update. In fact, most generation 2 or 3 flashcart can do this, as it's not in the hardware, just in the software.

Why? Because Devs need to know the common code, it's just a matter of time when one of them sells it to a competitor, and then it'll be sold to yet another competitor, and eventually, it'll become public. Nintendo, you failed big time. Again.

I'd rather invest in an SCDS2, as I have a feeling this is going to suffer the same fate as the r4. It was revoloutionary, it had all new features, it was like the best card of it's time! Look at it now, the team is practically non-existent. I know there's wood, but what did people say before? If this is such a revolutionary cart, it's gonna get sued. And the fact that it's probably gonna be a software exploit.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

QUOTE(ron975 @ Dec 13 2010 said:


> You know, when this is released, all the SCDS2 needs is a firmware update. In fact, most generation 2 or 3 flashcart can do this, as it's not in the hardware, just in the software.
> 
> Why? Because Devs need to know the common code, it's just a matter of time when one of them sells it to a competitor, and then it'll be sold to yet another competitor, and eventually, it'll become public. Nintendo, you failed big time. Again.



This. When will the failure end? Oh, the horror!


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 13, 2010)

iwant to know how they did it


----------



## Rydian (Dec 13, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> You know, when this is released, all the SCDS2 needs is a firmware update. In fact, most generation 2 or 3 flashcart can do this, as it's not in the hardware, just in the software.
> 
> Why? Because Devs need to know the common code, it's just a matter of time when one of them sells it to a competitor, and then it'll be sold to yet another competitor, and eventually, it'll become public. Nintendo, you failed big time. Again.


First, we don't know that it's all in the software.

Second, how did Nintendo fail again?  You can get past hardware protection by fooling the software on it, and it's happened to every company.  So Apple, Microsoft, Linux, Sony, Sega, and Nintendo all fail?

Go learn more shit about security before you make claims.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2010)

There is now hope of the 3DS being hacked early!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## codezer0 (Dec 13, 2010)

So, my question is this...

Does this also include the extra chip/RAM to allow GBA emulation? Or improve emulation capability then? Being able to run emulators on the DS has definitely made the thing more useful.


----------



## OzModChips (Dec 13, 2010)

They are not the only team that knows the common key....
1 more flash card will be here in easry January that does the same


----------



## Rydian (Dec 13, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> They are not the only team that knows the common key....
> 1 more flash card will be here in easry January that does the same


Is it actually because of the common key, or is it something else?


----------



## zombymario (Dec 13, 2010)

This sounds awsome! First DSi-mode flashcard, I knew TC would do something special with there DSi-flashcard.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 13, 2010)

Personally - I don't care whether or not this will allow 'DSi only' games to be run

- most of the one's I've seen don't offer much in 'extras' anyway (usually it's just use of the camera), however the idea of being able to run DSi only homebrew does sound interesting 

The ability of accessing the SD card, for example, allowing the DSi to do 'other things' does sound promising (Movie player for DS anyone ??) - but I still won't buy it


----------



## chyyran (Dec 13, 2010)

You know, when this is released, all the SCDS2 needs is a firmware update. In fact, most generation 2 or 3 flashcart can do this, as it's not in the hardware, just in the software.

Why? Because Devs need to know the common code, it's just a matter of time when one of them sells it to a competitor, and then it'll be sold to yet another competitor, and eventually, it'll become public. Nintendo, you failed big time. Again.







			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a look at the DS, and how many flashcarts there are. Then, look at the wii. It was hacked less than 6 weeks from release. Now the DSi, hacked 2 years after.
Then compare that to the PS3, and the XBOX. Notice how I limited my claims to video game systems.

It is most likely in the software, infact, i'm almost certain it's in the software. Now, I don't say that i'm giving you a guarantee that it's a software exploit, but you said so yourself, "You can get past hardware protection by fooling the software on it"
What i'm trying to make clear is that this is a very risky move, making a flashcart like this.


----------



## OzModChips (Dec 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> OzModChips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure it is becuase of this. 
I guess someone can give it to you, or you can yank it out of the console yourself if you know how to solder


----------



## Rydian (Dec 13, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Then compare that to the PS3, and the XBOX. Notice how I limited my claims to video game systems.The DSi needed similar protection to the DS in order to still run DS games, it's like how a pandora battery would work on the PSP 3000 if they could find the new pre-IPL or whatever it's called for those motherboards.  Like hackmii said with the wii, (it'll never get any better), Nintendo screwed themselves from the start.  There's not much they could do at all while retaining backwards compatibility in the games themselves (DSi-enhanced titles).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we know a team managed to get a RAM dump, I just don't know what ever came of it, if this was done the same way or not I guess we'll need to wait until the workings aren't so secretive.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally the DStwo is beaten.
I hope Supercard team gets more competetive for the Supercard DSthree


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 13, 2010)

so, what's with the UFO/roomba cart FW flasher? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Seriously, these things seem to lean on hogging all the space near a USB port(and getting bigger), why not just go the extra bit and make it like that save extractor(small form factor, rectangular, and just not huge)


----------



## overlord00 (Dec 13, 2010)

certainly VERY interesting news... cant wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 13, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> They are not the only team that knows the common key....
> 1 more flash card will be here in easry January that does the same


o.0 
I wonder if this was purely a coincidence that two flash cart teams managed to crack it at nearly the same time.


----------



## OzModChips (Dec 13, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> OzModChips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol
they have had it for ages
the shit takes a while to dev
You want it? I can sell it to someone if they want it


----------



## raulpica (Dec 13, 2010)

Davi92 said:
			
		

> I wonder how they achieved this: IIRC (correct me if I'm wrong) the DSi checks DS cards this way:
> - post-DSi-release DS cards (even not "enhanced" ones) have an additional RSA signature, that is ignored by DS Phat and DS Lite.
> - the older cards (all DS Mode-only, obviously) are all in a whitelist in the DSi NAND (it should be a list with SHA1 sums of binaries, overlays, header etc).
> According to Team Twiizers, all the current DSi flashcards work like this: when the DSi "asks" for header, binaries, overlays etc. to checksum them, they "answer" with the genuine data from a "whitelisted" exploitable game (this is why all of them have an original game icon/title). The DSi launches the "game" (obviously), but when the game binary loads the "exploitable" overlay, the card this time "answers" with the hacked one, and after the exploit is successful, the flashcard code gets executed.
> ...


Reading this made me realize that there are two other options:
1) They've got the RSA signature that lets you sign carts as original DSi games.
2) That 8MB NAND onboard... maybe it isn't for clean mode as I thought, but instead for a ripped DSi game, with some kind of a savegame exploit included in it, as you said?

Hmmm. Me do wants internal pics :/


----------



## Killermech (Dec 13, 2010)

My crystal ball predicts... Supercard DSTHREE to be released within a few months, now with DSi compatibility and a processor!
No but seriously, it's a pretty cool breakthrough.. although I still use my old DS Phat


----------



## dekuleon (Dec 13, 2010)

wooooahhh!!! now that's what i call breaking news!


----------



## dilav (Dec 13, 2010)

Just saw this!, nice!!. Can't wait to see some cheap alternatives, and some homebrews.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Dec 13, 2010)

maybe people can port the dsimode to acekard


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Dec 13, 2010)

team cyclop dev maybe in europe but all productions are in china, shenzhen surely, is possible to order in china but it's very expensive, about 35$ if i remenmber as wholesale price, add paypal fee profit margin maybe you lucky you can find it a 40$


----------



## Etalon (Dec 13, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> They are not the only team that knows the common key....
> 1 more flash card will be here in easry January that does the same



Acekard 3.


----------



## pichon64 (Dec 13, 2010)

opal said:
			
		

> pichon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, let me rephrase that: DSiWare games aren't *that* great.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 13, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> Ok, let me rephrase that: DSiWare games aren't *that* great.



What..?

http://www.metacritic.com/browse/games/sco...tary-nav;item;6

Take your time and count the high rated DSiWare games in the high scores...


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 13, 2010)

I currently have a DSi XL and a DSTWO name one homebrew that the DSi Mode gives(excluding crap camera homebrew that i would never use) that the DSTWO cant achieve?
I highly doubt team cyclops will release an SDK as more flashcart teams might get the code where as the dstwo is open source meaning better homebrew apps, thats my opinion though, i dont care about this....


----------



## pichon64 (Dec 13, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> pichon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ok, let me rephrase again: *IMHO* DSiWare games aren't *that* great. Reviews? Not all people care about reviews. I just try things myself. A lot of games with poor scores gave me a lot of fun.


----------



## OzModChips (Dec 13, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> OzModChips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guess again


----------



## KirovAir (Dec 13, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> I currently have a DSi XL and a DSTWO name one homebrew that the DSi Mode gives(excluding crap camera homebrew that i would never use) that the DSTWO cant achieve?


Actual DSi code. I can also run GBA emulators on my old gameboy, if I put a big CPU in a flashcard. It's just not the same.
Also, it might safe battery life, as the DSi CPU/RAM cycles are actually optimized for the DSi itself, where the DSTWO is just an assumed expansion.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sh*t. I'm an Akaio fanboy. 

What use would I have with a different card then? None!

There aren't much teams alive right now. I have no idea. 

Oh. Wait... M3. They're so dead, that would explain a bit.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 13, 2010)

@ all the excitement over this thing. People have tragically short memories, I must say. These guys drop off the face of the Earth for about two months, offer no real response to existing customers regarding support for the Evo, and people are ready to plunk down for a new card that will obviously be priced well above what's currently out there. For what? The possibility to play a few DSiware games maybe, or use the shitty extras in DSi-featured games?


----------



## pichon64 (Dec 13, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> @ all the excitement over this thing. People have tragically short memories, I must say. These guys drop off the face of the Earth for about two months, offer no real response to existing customers regarding support for the Evo, and people are ready to plunk down for a new card that will obviously be priced well above what's currently out there. For what? The possibility to play a few DSiware games maybe, or use the shitty extras in DSi-featured games?



Excellent reasoning. And avatar.


----------



## KirovAir (Dec 13, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> @ all the excitement over this thing. People have tragically short memories, I must say. These guys drop off the face of the Earth for about two months, offer no real response to existing customers regarding support for the Evo, and people are ready to plunk down for a new card that will obviously be priced well above what's currently out there. For what? The possibility to play a few DSiware games maybe, or use the shitty extras in DSi-featured games?



"for about two months" - Two months of busy developing this card maybe?
I have to admit, that Cyclo is a bit pricy, but they are always innovating. The past ~3 years (except the last 2+ months) they have actively developing new firmware updates, and listened very good to their customers.
The current Cyclo might not be that revolutionary in comparison to other cards nowadays, but back then it was outstanding. 
Of course, this does not really justify the slow/lack of- updates for the past 2+ months, but they have always been one of the more loyal teams.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Dec 13, 2010)

Do note that the 3DS is also coming.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you gonna buy one of these, then find it to most likely be useless when the 3DS comes?


----------



## Another World (Dec 13, 2010)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> The current Cyclo might not be that revolutionary in comparison to other cards nowadays, but back then it was outstanding.



i see the cpu enhanced cards as something given to us to make us forget we were missing out on the dsi mode. i think the dsi mode will be very revolutionary compared to cpu cards. homebrew emulation running in that mode brings all kinds of new possibilities. the ability to access sd slot also means the possibility of two storage mediums. the potential of dsiware is HUGE. think of the impact to nintendo when users no longer need to purchase dsi ware. even the cameras (although some what of a gimmick) could be fun to play with in regards to homebrew.

it could end up that dsi mode just means better homebrew and nothing else comes of this. time will tell.

-another world


----------



## KirovAir (Dec 13, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Do note that the 3DS is also coming..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because, of course, the 3DS will be hacked instantly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do note that it took around 2 years to get to this kind of plug-'n-play solutions.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Dec 13, 2010)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> raiderscrusade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, you never know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What would I know though, I still got a DS Phat with an M3 DS Simply.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Dec 13, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Do note that the 3DS is also coming..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup because if this cart work on 3DS, you can still enjoy DS game while waiting someone hack the 3DS.

And why do I feel some rage in your statement? Do you really care for other users?


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 13, 2010)

I wonnder what that white round thing in the image is.


----------



## mechagouki (Dec 13, 2010)

The reason DSiWare games get good reviews is 'cause they are cheap, there's no must have games available. I can see why people might have some fun with the cameras, but it's never going to do more than most peoples cellphones already do (better). The idea of being able to run stuff from the SD card is neat, but it will basically just be increasing your storage - you'll still have to have a crappy ill fitting flashcart (I include ALL flashcards in that) in your slot 1.

Also I think people have some trust issues with TC support wise, throw in a higher price tag and it becomes a hard sell (at least to the current generation of pirates who don't remember paying $150+ for slot 2/Passme kits.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 13, 2010)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> "for about two months" - Two months of busy developing this card maybe?
> I have to admit, that Cyclo is a bit pricy, but they are always innovating. The past ~3 years (except the last 2+ months) they have actively developing new firmware updates, and listened very good to their customers.
> The current Cyclo might not be that revolutionary in comparison to other cards nowadays, but back then it was outstanding.
> Of course, this does not really justify the slow/lack of- updates for the past 2+ months, but they have always been one of the more loyal teams.
> ...



One thing you can count on is, the 3DS will be worked on immediately, as far as hacking goes. There's no telling what challenges the new hardware will present hackers with, but if Nintendo's history is any indication of what we can expect, then publishers will once again get the short end of the stick. I don't believe it will take nearly as long this time around to get a working solution out there.

You sound enthusiastic for TC's new card, so by all means, support them. Let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 13, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> pichon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've mulled it over, and after a few dozen lab explosions, I've determined it to be: A Roomba.


Spoiler



the resemblance is uncanny


----------



## KingAsix (Dec 13, 2010)

It was only a matter of time...Can't say I am to surprised...I'll probably wait and see how good this thing is and sell my Supercard to buy this thing if it meets my expectations.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 13, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's no point  talking to this guy, he knows nothing outside his precious acekard...
I consider reading his post a waste of time..you should too..it's all B.S.


----------



## OzModChips (Dec 13, 2010)

ohh card isnt gong to be out for another month or so


----------



## Man18 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cyclo is working with nintendo to make a flashcart to catch pirates by allowing it to take photos and send them to nintendo.


----------



## haddad (Dec 13, 2010)

omg 0_o this is gonna be better then the ds2 maybe, sounds so cool! can't wait to buy it!!


----------



## Etalon (Dec 13, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> there's no point  talking to this guy, he knows nothing outside his precious acekard...
> I consider reading his post a waste of time..you should too..it's all B.S.



lol. Supercard-tears at GBAtemp! We all waited for that!

Now we're going to hype iEvo! 

Here you have a full list of DSiWare games:
http://dsiware.nintendolife.com/games?sort=rating

Have fun with your not working GBA emulation. We're playing new games now.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 13, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> 1) They've got the RSA signature that lets you sign carts as original DSi games.


RSA-1024 has never been bruteforced, so it's unlikely (it'd take years to do, I think).
Another possibility is that they are exploiting a flaw in the System Menu, when it performs the checks or boots the card. But I seriously hope that's not the case (it would be easily patched with a System Menu update)


----------



## Fabis94 (Dec 13, 2010)

Since i don't really care about the DSi anymore (and there really aren't that many DSi games), i wont buy it if it will cost too much. If it wont then i will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, can you use DSiWare roms with it?


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm glad the the Cyclops team didn't fail to deliver, but I'm not gonna sheepishly abandon my DS2.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 13, 2010)

Davi92 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I said "got" and not, "brute-forced" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe an inside source between Nintendo? Or they could've got it with another method, like maybe an hardware exploit, like the good ol' Twiizer's Attack?


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 13, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Davi92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, with an "inside source" it would be possible, but not from the console (only Nintendo has the private RSA key - which is used for signing; the public key - which is used to verify signatures - is in the console).
EDIT: with the Tweezer Attack they extracted the common key (the AES encryption key), not the RSA one obviously


----------



## DsHacker14 (Dec 13, 2010)

Why don't they release the secret of unlocking DSi mode? I thought bruteforceing the key or whatever was going to take a million years?... Maybe we can do it without a flashcart.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 13, 2010)

yeah that ufo huge thing would really stick out of my pc, it would break after a while because it is so intrusive, couldn't they have put the thing in a smaller form factor?


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 13, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> yeah that ufo huge thing would really stick out of my pc, it would break after a while because it is so intrusive, couldn't they have put the thing in a smaller form factor?


Just leave it in the tin until you really have to use it. I'm just wondering why white? Should have made it red or something.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 13, 2010)

GOD F*CKING DAMNIT XD
I just sold my dsi (with the money I will buy a new computer, so the money isn't wasted or anything)
Just when a useful flashcard soon comes out XD
Fail :/

Though, good news for other dsi users I guess


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 13, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I wonder if TC is going to release a SDK for DSi homebrew to the public.They are giving free dev kits out to developers. Guessing they will include SDK as well.
> 
> Wish I got into DS homebrew development back in college. Would keep me busy (out of work) and could net me a free iEvo.
> 
> ...


Glad someone else thinks the way I do. Only reason I stopped using my Evo was because I upgraded to a DSi. Now that TC has a Dsi compatible cart with featues that go above and beyond all current carts, I will gladly return to them. I'm just hoping the price isn't crazy. $60 is my max.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 13, 2010)

holy crap!!

SD Access?...DSi Mode??

I smell a possible CFW DSi exploit in the far away future

now we know why it took so long....

will it have the same processing power as the DSTWO?...and will it be able to play AVI movies and GBA and SNES ROMS?....

if so....I will SO skip the DSTWO and get this!

however....Team Cyclo is known for having the highest prices for it's flashcarts..

let's not act too giddy about this...or they will charge a ridiculously higher price due to "demand" and the "do want" factor

If this can play pirated over priced DSiWare games.....I will want it a lot.


----------



## Trollology (Dec 13, 2010)

Just cause this has DSi mode doesn't mean specifically that it is better than SCDS2.
SCDS2 has GBA emulation and that's ftw. I'm not taking sides. (I have an AceKard2i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
--
I can't wait for DSiWare piracy! (If that's ever gonna happen)


----------



## Kiekoes (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't want to read trough all the 14 pages, but if I understand correctly, can the iEvolution play DSi Enhanced/DSi ROMs?


----------



## Sloshy (Dec 13, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> I don't want to read trough all the 14 pages, but if I understand correctly, can the iEvolution play DSi Enhanced/DSi ROMs?


In the future, probably. Right now, it only has DSi-mode homebrew support (more RAM, more processing power, SD card slot, etc.).


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 13, 2010)

This is amazing news!

too bad it will cost like $100


----------



## Daku93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> I don't want to read trough all the 14 pages, but if I understand correctly, can the iEvolution play DSi Enhanced/DSi ROMs?
> 
> This is what Team Cyclops said:
> QUOTEThe iEVO will be the first flash cart in the market to enable this functionality, starting with homebrew applications and *later support for commercial ROM’s*.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> I don't want to read trough all the 14 pages, but if I understand correctly, can the iEvolution play DSi Enhanced/DSi ROMs?



lol. Then simply buy it and find out yourself!


----------



## Dudu.exe (Dec 13, 2010)

I really doent get all the hate in this topic!


For Supercard Haters!

Dstwo doenst died becouse of this, it will continue having exclusive stuff... but remenber it is just a eletronic device, you doenst need to hate it, just dont buy-it!

For Cyclo Haters

Its never to late to find a exploit, DSi will last for some time like the GBA did when DS was launched! and we doenst know how they did to work, maybe is something everybody can use, and maybe its a exploit that could be in 3DS too (i hope)! but remenber it is just a eletronic device, you doenst need to hate it, just dont buy-it!


----------



## Y05h1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Apart from setting themselves apart as the best flashcart for the DSi, Team Cyclops is also to an extent really helping their chances at being the card of choice for the 3DS. I think people are realizing that it might have been worth waiting for this? And with their original CycloDS Evolution being of such high quality, and so well supported, Team Cyclops is really making a name for themselves. So I don't know about others, but I'm definitely gonna wait for their flash cart for the 3DS.


----------



## stylow (Dec 13, 2010)

Dudu.exe said:
			
		

> I really doent get all the hate in this topic!
> 
> 
> For Supercard Haters!
> ...


Greta english


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 13, 2010)

wow DSi Mode hacked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope this is a way to get a Homebrew Channel ^^


----------



## lordrand11 (Dec 13, 2010)

i wonder how long it will take to create some sort of customized firmware for the dsi with this


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 13, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> Just cause this has DSi mode doesn't mean specifically that it is better than SCDS2.
> SCDS2 has GBA emulation and that's ftw. I'm not taking sides. (I have an AceKard2i
> 
> 
> ...


Unlocking DSi mode allows homebrew devs to access full processor speed, extra RAM, and DSi-exclusive hardware and features (cameras, SD cards, WPA wifi encryption). This goes far deeper then a GBA emulator. Also, its only a matter of time until the iEvo has its own GBA Emulator (if it doesn't have one in the works already).

I'm trying not to take sides, but its hard to deny that the iEvo is looking like it will outperform the DSTWO.


----------



## lincruste (Dec 13, 2010)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> i wonder how long it will take to create some sort of customized firmware for the dsi with this



I may lack imagination, but what would be the point in writing a custom firmware if a new linker can already run homebrew code (and dumps) with a full access to the DSi hardware?


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 13, 2010)

lincruste said:
			
		

> lordrand11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While true, custom firmware would allow the lay man to backup his/her DSiWare titles. Also it would mean devs have full access of the DSi. I agree that there isn't much of a need for it beyond that.


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like I actually have to ask Santa for something this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That's if the iEvolution comes out in time.
(and I have to deal with Finals Week...)


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 13, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> They are not the only team that knows the common key....



I am not asking for the alternative team, I just wanted to know who cracked the key first, TC or the alternative team?

personally, My birthday is in January, so this will be my present


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 13, 2010)

They haven't given a release date yet. I'm guessing that it will come out no earlier then late January/early February unless they have been making/building/whatever-ing carts for the past few months.


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 13, 2010)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> They haven't given a release date yet. I'm guessing that it will come out no earlier then late January/early February unless they have been making/building/whatever-ing carts for the past few months.



yea, I assume it will take a while to mass produce cards, I am more interested in who cracked it first, it won't effect my purchase I am just a real security nerd when it comes to consoles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




side note, i g2g for a bit, I will be back on later OZ, I will read your post later


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 13, 2010)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> OzModChips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of them, it was an external dev who sold the key to flash cart manufacturers.


----------



## Animal (Dec 13, 2010)

stylow said:
			
		

> Dudu.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cortador (Dec 13, 2010)

I wonder if in the future an exploit would permit us to run commercial games from the SD slot without any Carts inserted in slot-1. :/


----------



## lincruste (Dec 13, 2010)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> lincruste said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your answer! Thinking about it, though, I do see the point in hacking the SD port to get it to run arbitrary code, which would require such a modified firmware (that would mean no linker at all, this hypothetical feature would certainly *not* come from those teams!). DSLite's firmware was read-only, the DSi is far less documented, alas. Well anyway I'm done getting out of topic, have a nice day all!


----------



## stylow (Dec 13, 2010)

Animal said:
			
		

> stylow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a joke and yeah my english isn't good 2 but again it was a joke


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 13, 2010)

And... the forums give me a Chinese 404 error.

What the hell is wrong with TC?


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 13, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> @ all the excitement over this thing. People have tragically short memories, I must say. These guys drop off the face of the Earth for about two months, offer no real response to existing customers regarding support for the Evo, and people are ready to plunk down for a new card that will obviously be priced well above what's currently out there. For what? The possibility to play a few DSiware games maybe, or use the shitty extras in DSi-featured games?
> You may be right.  When the 3DS comes out, they'll probably try too hard to crack it and neglect updating this and the original Cyclo.
> I expect them to budget their time and resources better.  Besides, releasing firmware updates shouldn't be too troublesome.  YWG does it in like one day.
> 
> ...


Forums aren't supposed to be up yet.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 13, 2010)

Davi92 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah, right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry, was thinking of the common key when talking about the second possibility


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 13, 2010)

I just realized, that TC actually made a smart move. By releasing the Card so near to the 3DS's release, they have maximized the possibility of the vulnerability still been on the 3DS when it's release.
I wont be easy to  reverse engineer this so it's possible that Ninty wont even now how to patch it until the 3DS comes out and therefore the 3DS _could_ be hacked on launch day. :3DS:
My 2 cents


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 13, 2010)

WHAH HA HA HAH HA HAH.................. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To all those NO sayers..............I've been saying it for months...DSi hack....the standard answer was " Get over it idiot , nobody cares "...
Now the iEvo comes out, and we already have nearly 250 replies in a few hours ...
So people actually care ?

Anyway this is great.
Imagine what happens if you run a plain DS homebrew  in DSi mode ? I think it'll run faster on it's own !
A little update from the author, with a little optimization, and already the various MSX ? Amstrad CPC / C64 emulators should work waaaay better....!
Let alone the possibilities that the SD cards slot and the camera will offer.
I'm really excited about this.
I was wise not to buy a SCSD.
Why would I want an extra CPU if I can't even fully utilize the one I already have under the hood ?
Plus, whatever homebrew is made for the " external CPU " is bound to work only with that specific CPU. As widely as the SCDS is spread, is still a huge minority in the landscape of the DS flashcarts.
Now that homebrew will use the standard ' under the hood " hardware of the DSi, expect to see cross development and new, shiner and faster homebrew take advantage of the hardware regardless of the flashkit being used.
THAT IS GROUND BRAKING.

I'm sorry to say it, but I was right all along......., again


----------



## Rydian (Dec 13, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Just when a useful flashcard soon comes out XDOzmodchips said it's not out for a month.
> 
> QUOTE(lordrand11 @ Dec 13 2010, 12:16 PM) i wonder how long it will take to create some sort of customized firmware for the dsi with this


AFAIK carts do not have NAND access.


----------



## Lassik (Dec 13, 2010)

I love seeing the comments that say stuff like "Take that DSTWO fanboys!". You guys are morons. You think this new cart will be the end-all-be-all of flashcarts?

Groups will continue to release better carts and the new carts will continue to have their own set of "fanboys". It's only a matter of time before someone 1-ups this cart. Then what? "Take that iEvo fanboys!"? :-)

It's cool that they claim that they're going to have all these new features but honestly the DSTWO is the best card out currently. When this comes out maybe it will be better but something else will come along to replace it. It's just the way technology works.

I currently own a DSTWO and as long as this iEvo does what it claims to do and has a reasonable price then I may pick it up as well. As far as the DSTWO "fanboys", can you blame them? DSTWO is an awesome card and the SC team is really good about updates for games (so far).

As far as the comparison between the two cards though, if it can't do the in-game menu like the DSTWO can then i'm not really interested. I like the potential that the DSTWO has with this feature.


----------



## ninovalenti (Dec 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> including the full CPU clock



does this mean games will run more smoother?


----------



## mangatic (Dec 13, 2010)

what is that round usb thingie on the photos?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 13, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The updater for the card (so you can update it's firmware via a USB port).


----------



## doyama (Dec 13, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> I just realized, that TC actually made a smart move. By releasing the Card so near to the 3DS's release, they have maximized the possibility of the vulnerability still been on the 3DS when it's release.
> I wont be easy to  reverse engineer this so it's possible that Ninty wont even now how to patch it until the 3DS comes out and therefore the 3DS _could_ be hacked on launch day. :3DS:
> My 2 cents



Actually it's the exact opposite. Nintendo can ship the 3DS with the 'bad' firmware. But can simply require that you update to the latest one upon release to access the DSi/3DS store. Again people are becoming trained to do this with the PS3/X360/PSP already so it will be easy for them to make this a requirement upon release. 

I'm much more interested in the kind of exploit that has been created to enable DSi mode, and whether it's a single exploit, or a break in the security model of the DSi.


----------



## doyama (Dec 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> mangatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The external device to update seems like an odd choice. I would have thought from a cost perspective a separate micro-usb port to update might be a better solution. Maybe it's a layer to prevent cloners?

The timing of the release is going to be interesting. There really hasn't been much push to get DSi mode working since, almost no games require it, and the ones that do for lack of a better word, are of questionable quality. I think it would make much more sense to launch after the 3DS is released, just from an exploit usability time frame that would be more optimal than releasing it sooner.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 13, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not a lot of difference really. It takes many orders of magnitude over the original hardware's speed to make an appreciable difference in emulation quality -- an extra 66Mhz actually isn't that helpful.

[email protected] your avatar -- Goodness Gracious Graphics! Does Mario stop doing that once he gets to 99 lives? I hope so.


----------



## doyama (Dec 13, 2010)

Snailface said:
			
		

> ninovalenti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The SDSC2 also has an SDK that gives devs direct access to their accelerated hardware. Even after the Evoi is released, there's going to be a lot of wandering in the dark trying to figure out how to actually get access to all that hardware. I can see some low hanging fruit, like having moonshell access the internal SD slot for additional storage which probably won't take too much coding (in theory). You probably won't get rid of the SD slot on the cart itself, since if you go into DS mode, then you can't see the DSi internal SD slot.


----------



## NintyNerd96 (Dec 13, 2010)

I got really happy when I seen this, then I realised that price would be an issue xD

So instead I am buying that new R4 gold that supports wood for christmas :3 So then I can take my homebrewy needs to my DSi and not just me sisters DS lite


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 13, 2010)

YAY!
Good thing I didn't order a SCDS2 :')

Hopefully price won't be an issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I WANT TO SEE THIS IN ACTION!


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Dec 13, 2010)

This card maybe usefull
But the SCDS2 is better for those who own a ds.
People with DSI would benefit this cyclo more


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 13, 2010)

Sarvesh50 said:
			
		

> This card maybe usefull
> But the SCDS2 is better for those who own a ds.
> People with DSI would benefit this cyclo more


Wait until the real specifics are revealed. There is a chance that the CycloDS iEvolution will also feature additional built-in RAM and CPU.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm excited. 
This is an important step in DSi-only mode homebrew. I'll definitely be purchasing this!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 13, 2010)

I wish I had a DSi!


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 13, 2010)

This is quite a surprise! Just when I had begun to consider DSi Mode support in the DS Scene to be a distant fantasy, good ol' Team Cyclops rises from the unknown and surprises us with this delightful news!

I must admit, I'm stoked.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> This is quite a surprise! Just when I had begun to consider DSi Mode support in the DS Scene to be a distant fantasy, good ol' Team Cyclops rises from the unknown and surprises us with this delightful news!
> 
> I must admit, I'm stoked.



I'd be stoked too...

If I could afford it...


----------



## impizkit (Dec 13, 2010)

I just want DSiware available on a DSlite. Doubt its possible, but thats what I want. It sounds like this cart may work on DSlite, but made for DSi, forcing some to shell out the cash for a DSi. I would get an XL, if I need to.


----------



## doyama (Dec 13, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Sarvesh50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That seems somewhat unlikely considering getting into DSi mode effectively gives you those things. Unless it's literally an order of magnitude greater power than the existing DSi, there's not much point in adding more silicon.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*gets a nosebleed this big: (http://fav.me/d9ggs7)*
I wonder if Team Twiizers was involved...

Either way, there goes my dreams of getting that key...
...and (fortunately but hopefully) most of the complaints people will have about the futility of unlocking DSi Mode...

At least we will probably get a GBA emulator that does not absorb tons of the DSi energy...


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 13, 2010)

in the picture you have two usb devices 1 a card reader but whats the other one? nvm saw answer on pg 17


----------



## tajio (Dec 13, 2010)

I knew a DSi enabled card would get released but not by CycloDS ... I wish they had a better graphic designer or UI designer though. This card may be the ultimate card but I'll stick with the SCDS2 for now (I don't own a DSi).


----------



## deathking (Dec 13, 2010)

ill be getting one of these and a dsi
when it drops
even though i have a supercard dsi mode will be really good - cant wait to see some cool camera games / homebrew


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool, but whey did they include that shitty breaks-as-soon-as-you-look-at-it TF reader? The same exact one I got with my EDGE card broke within hours of receiving it.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

Any mSD reader that comes with any cart is a piece of shit.


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Dec 13, 2010)

About time... too bad no one will care when the 3DS comes out in a few months...


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

Actually they will.

There's a huge possibility that the 3DS will never be hacked, even if it is, it'll take forever. So we'll all be playing on our DSi until it's hacked.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> At least we will probably get a GBA emulator that does not absorb tons of the DSi energy...



If that's the case, then CPU-supported carts are definity dead.

And that can't be that difficult. The GBA emulator is running on Dingoo, PSP, almost everywhere.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, but the point is that we don't know if the DSi Mode gives us access to the DSi's onboard CPU or the RAM for that matter.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 14, 2010)

Team Cyclops is still the best!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Will definitely getting their new cart, but might wait until a few later batches 'cause of the issues they will fix with them...

@Evo.lve: The mSD reader coming with the current CycloDS Evolution is actually good, but I think they wanted those with the (i)Evolution to be made quickly and cheap just in time for Christmas


----------



## Wolvenreign (Dec 14, 2010)

The pictures in the opening post are broken.

Edit: Nvm, fixed for now.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 14, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...thats what dsi mode means..
dsi mode = ram, cpu, camera, sd, etc
ds mode only runs it like a ds does (much like how the wii plays gamecube) afaik


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 14, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Cool, but whey did they include that shitty breaks-as-soon-as-you-look-at-it TF reader? The same exact one I got with my EDGE card broke within hours of receiving it.


The sd card reader that came with my cyclods like 3 years ago still works fine, infact its the only sd card reader i've ever owned.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 14, 2010)

Hmm, I did say I'll definitely get it, but I'm not yet sure how I'll get it since flashcarts are now illegal here in the Netherlands and most webshops are long gone...


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lassik said:
			
		

> I love seeing the comments that say stuff like "Take that DSTWO fanboys!". You guys are morons. You think this new cart will be the end-all-be-all of flashcarts?
> 
> Groups will continue to release better carts and the new carts will continue to have their own set of "fanboys". It's only a matter of time before someone 1-ups this cart. Then what? "Take that iEvo fanboys!"? :-)
> 
> ...


 Seeing as the CycloDS Evo had this feature years ago (might have been one of the first to have it; not 100% sure), I'm pretty sure it will be included in the iEvo firmware/software.


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Any mSD reader that comes with any cart is a piece of shit.


the one that came with my original r4 works great and feels quite sturdy, even though I have a SCDSONEi now(that reader looks like something I'd get from a gumball machine).
I think DealExtreme carries the reader.

EDIT: Yeah, they do: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30087


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 14, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the point of DSi Mode? To allow full access to the DSi hardware?


----------



## jivid321 (Dec 14, 2010)

WOW... Maybe its time I upgraded...


----------



## Another World (Dec 14, 2010)

it currently has no commercial dsi rom support. you can't read/write from the sd after code as run from slot-1 (limitation of the hardware). they haven't unlocked the nand. dsi-ware hasn't been decrypted. so right now this is a cyclods that offers the potential of dsi homebrew (faster cpu clock, more ram, access to the camera). 

is that worth $50? it will depend on what they do with homebrew. a movie player running in dsi mode would be pretty sweet. emulation has so much potential. the trick is, how do you get people to code those projects if you are only willing to offer them a $50 flash kit in return? 

-another world


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> it currently has no commercial dsi rom support. you can't read/write from the sd after code as run from slot-1 (limitation of the hardware). they haven't unlocked the nand. dsi-ware hasn't been decrypted. so right now this is a cyclods that offers the potential of dsi homebrew (faster cpu clock, more ram, access to the camera).
> 
> is that worth $50? it will depend on what they do with homebrew. a movie player running in dsi mode would be pretty sweet. emulation has so much potential. the trick is, how do you get people to code those projects if you are only willing to offer them a $50 flash kit in return?
> 
> -another world


Will you buy it for $50?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 14, 2010)

I never bothered getting myself a DSTwo because anything it can do (other than in-game menus) my PSP can do better... while a DSi mode cart does unlock lots of potential, potential itself doesn't make sales in my case.  I'm waiting for something awesome to come from it.


----------



## Another World (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Will you buy it for $50?



nope. not until there are some homebrew projects that do more than what we can already do on the ds. i don't want to see a dsi mode nes emu for example, but a psx emu or n64 emu would really interest me.

otherwise, like i said, its a $50 flash kit running in dsi mode to play ds titles. the dsi enhanced games and dsi only games do not yet work and its looking like they won't add support for awhile. i think they may be slightly paranoid about a law suit. =P i've been told that the card will ship blank and users will have to use that round device thing in the picture to flash the dsi exploit.

if they were smart they would already be paying homebrew devs to write new exclusive content or to port existing projects. launching with 20 exclusive homebrew projects would have been the right move. otherwise, your just buying this for its potential. for the same price you could pick up the scds2 and get snes emu, gba emu, mame emu, a video player, and more.

this kit something to consider depending on if the homebrew scene will embrace it. as of late the homebrew scene isn't doing all that much so either this is a good idea (as it will interest coders again) or its coming at a REALLY bad time (towards the end of the DS/DSi life cycle).

-another world


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm looking forward to see the review of this.

That reminds me, AW you still owe me $50 from that bet we had.


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 14, 2010)

AW you think N64 emu and psx emu can be accomplished with DSi mode? idk maybe if DS2 had DSi mode maybe it could combine both powers of processing speeds, but i would think it would be really laggy for emus, maybe perfect SNES and GBA emus can come from DSi mode


----------



## murkurie (Dec 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> it currently has no commercial dsi rom support. you can't read/write from the sd after code as run from slot-1 (limitation of the hardware). they haven't unlocked the nand. dsi-ware hasn't been decrypted. so right now this is a cyclods that offers the potential of dsi homebrew (faster cpu clock, more ram, access to the camera).
> 
> is that worth $50? it will depend on what they do with homebrew. a movie player running in dsi mode would be pretty sweet. emulation has so much potential. the trick is, how do you get people to code those projects if you are only willing to offer them a $50 flash kit in return?
> 
> -another world


So, there is no way to access the SD card with DSi homebrew at all then? So that means not being able to load stuff from the SD like for a emulator. 

I think the only way to lure me away from my SCDS2 would be an emulator that relies on the DS and not the card's extra processor, price is not a deterrent, lack of software is for me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2010)

DsHacker14 said:
			
		

> Why don't they release the secret of unlocking DSi mode? I thought bruteforceing the key or whatever was going to take a million years?... Maybe we can do it without a flashcart.
> I dunno, why don't KFC tell us what's in the 11 herbs and spices?
> 
> QUOTE(Lassik @ Dec 13 2010, 07:28 PM) As far as the comparison between the two cards though, if it can't do the in-game menu like the DSTWO can then i'm not really interested. I like the potential that the DSTWO has with this feature.


The Evo had an in-game menu, so it would be a step backwards if the iEvo didn't.


----------



## Another World (Dec 14, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> AW you think N64 emu and psx emu can be accomplished with DSi mode? idk maybe if DS2 had DSi mode maybe it could combine both powers of processing speeds, but i would think it would be really laggy for emus, maybe perfect SNES and GBA emus can come from DSi mode



i never thought i would play neogeo, scummvm, or quakeII on my ds. talented programmers do great things, it might be possible. i'm not going to speculate until more info about the hack is released and we have the ievo to play with.

@murkurie: no, once the slot-1 is doing something the sd card becomes locked out. think of how dsi-ware works, you can't run it from the sd card. there is some talk that they may be able to change this behavior but it seems unlikely. i'm not really sure why they said they have access to the sd card in their news post. i guess because the ds mode couldn't do anything with the sd card and the dsi mode can. but that stuff is running from the nand and copied over using the dsi firmware menu (before any slot-1 cards have been launched). 

-another world


----------



## murkurie (Dec 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> @murkurie: no, once the slot-1 is doing something the sd card becomes locked out. think of how dsi-ware works, you can't run it from the sd card. there is some talk that they may be able to change this behavior but it seems unlikely. i'm not really sure why they said they have access to the sd card in their news post. i guess because the ds mode couldn't do anything with the sd card and the dsi mode can. but that stuff is running from the nand and copied over using the dsi firmware menu (before any slot-1 cards have been launched).
> 
> -another world



Thanks, I was confused how they said SD card, and you said no SD card, well that's to bad.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 14, 2010)

Well that's disappointing, I got excited after reading the first post.

Hey wasn't there one more flashcart team who got the DSI code/software whatever, maybe they can provide something better.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> squirrelman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that PSX and N64 are WAY out the DSi's league. I mean, look at the PSP, it's a powerhouse confronted to the DSi, and it can still barely do N64s simplest games. And PSX works so well on it only because it's using a HEAVILY optimized emu directly from Sony itself. The hardware it's theirs, it's obvious that they could manage something like that... but on DSi? Nah. Just look at the few homebrew PSX emulators available for PSP back then, and I guess you could have an estimate of what homebrew programmers can do on DSi... Really low framerates and cracking sound support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe using the psx4all's ARM dynarec would surely help, but I dunno how much. I guess that a DSTwo with 32MB of RAM and an almost 300Mhz processor would fare better than the DSi's native power.


----------



## lincruste (Dec 14, 2010)

If this linker was to allow better emulation, I hope UAE would be ported on DSi. Dunno if this is feasible though.


----------



## Technik (Dec 14, 2010)

It seems that everything we want has to be put on hold until 3ds mode is hacked on the 3ds.... :/


----------



## Raynar (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks nice, I'll get it and test it for lulz


----------



## Dimensional (Dec 14, 2010)

I just thought of an interesting point.

This thing can boot into DSi mode. But then, what if we just want to play DS games? What then? If it can play DS games while in DSi mode, then the games would be playing faster, as DSi mode has it's CPU going faster than a normal DS.

Sure, we have DSi-enhanced games, but that's just DS mode games with a little extra code that allows the use of the camera, like Pokemon B/W.

How would we be able to play DS games without them going too fast? The moment your in DSi mode, your stuck in DSi mode until you restart the system and can boot into DS mode.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 14, 2010)

Dimensional said:
			
		

> How would we be able to play DS games without them going too fast? The moment your in DSi mode, your stuck in DSi mode until you restart the system and can boot into DS mode.








DS cartridges aren't faster on a DSi than on a DS.

Hopes that answers your question.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 14, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Dimensional said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because the System Menu underclocks the CPU and disables the extra hardware when you boot a DS game.
His point is valid, maybe they reverse engineered how the System Menu does that?


----------



## MasterPenguin (Dec 14, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It can do quite a few non-simple games at full speed. Ex: Super Mario 64. It's progressing fast.


----------



## Dimensional (Dec 14, 2010)

Davi92 said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

@Etalon
I was talking about a DS rom on a cart that was booted into DSi mode. As Davi92 said, when you boot into DS mode, the system underclocks the CPU and disables a bunch of hardware. That's how a DS game runs at normal speeds on the DSi. But now, if your cart boots into DSi mode, you have it all. The CPU will not be clocked back, and most of the hardware will not be disabled. Now you start a DS rom on that cart which is running in DSi mode, and you now have a DS rom running faster than it should.

How will you keep the said DS rom from running too fast when it plays on the iEVO while in DSi mode?

@Davi92

It would be hard to reverse engineer the System Menu, as that would be encrypted. Plus, once you start a game, the entire DSi system shuts down everything but that game and what it needs. When you start the game, the system menu no longer functions until a reset. That is how the DSi firmware was set up.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 14, 2010)

The advantage of the SCDS2 is CPU power
The Advantage of the CycloDSi is faster RAM and SD slot access for looading ROMS
The disadvantage of the SCDS2 is it only has 16mb RAM effective, due to the i/o speed on the DS cartridge.
The disadvantage of the CycloDSi (If it doesn't have a CPU) is CPU power.
Therefore the SCDS2 is better (going by what we know so far) than the iCyclo as Ram isn't as important as CPU power.
Bu if the iCyclo has a CPU and can use the SD Slot for loading roms and a few other files...
Then PSX emulation isn't too far fetched


----------



## Dimensional (Dec 14, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> The advantage of the SCDS2 is CPU power
> The Advantage of the CycloDSi is faster RAM and SD slot access for looading ROMS
> The disadvantage of the SCDS2 is it only has 16mb RAM effective, due to the i/o speed on the DS cartridge.
> The disadvantage of the CycloDSi (If it doesn't have a CPU) is CPU power.
> ...


We don't know for certain that the CycloDSi can access the SD slot. So far some people have said it can happen, and others said that it's not possible. And so far the side that says no have given some evidence to support their side. So the only way the iCyclo will have it's advantage over the DS TWO is if it has it's own built in CPU. Then it would have that, plus the full use of the DSi CPU and RAM.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 14, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> The advantage of the SCDS2 is CPU power, *but it would be completly compromised if the iEVO also features additional CPU*.
> The Advantage of the CycloDSi is faster RAM and SD slot access for looading ROMS
> The disadvantage of the SCDS2 is it only has 16mb RAM effective, due to the i/o speed on the DS cartridge.
> The disadvantage of the CycloDSi (*If it doesn't have a CPU*) is CPU power.
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> it currently has no commercial dsi rom support. you can't read/write from the sd after code as run from slot-1 (limitation of the hardware). they haven't unlocked the nand. dsi-ware hasn't been decrypted. so right now this is a cyclods that offers the potential of dsi homebrew (faster cpu clock, more ram, access to the camera).
> 
> is that worth $50? it will depend on what they do with homebrew. a movie player running in dsi mode would be pretty sweet. emulation has so much potential. the trick is, how do you get people to code those projects if you are only willing to offer them a $50 flash kit in return?
> 
> -another world



How do you know that? Proof?


----------



## Dimensional (Dec 14, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe AW secretly works for Nintendo.


----------



## stylow (Dec 14, 2010)

Dimensional said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your right


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 14, 2010)

I didn't realise that slot 1 couldn't access the SD card. Maybe a custom DSiWare? (Though I doubt that will ever happen)


----------



## doyama (Dec 14, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> I didn't realise that slot 1 couldn't access the SD card. Maybe a custom DSiWare? (Though I doubt that will ever happen)



Well it means that you can't get rid of the SD card slot on the actual cart. However homebrew would still have access so you could have your ROMs on the cart, and your movies/mp3s on the internal SD slot. There might be some benefits to that. I'm not sure if there's any throughput limitation on reading data from slot-1, that would be alleviated by reading from the internal slot?


----------



## raulpica (Dec 14, 2010)

MasterPenguin said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that much of a progress, it has been able to do Super Mario 64 since ages. Just like Mario Kart. 
And btw, they're simple games, since they're launch games. Try emulating one of the latter-life N64 games, and you'll see it failing dismally.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> it currently has no commercial dsi rom support. you can't read/write from the sd after code as run from slot-1 (limitation of the hardware). they haven't unlocked the nand. dsi-ware hasn't been decrypted. so right now this is a cyclods that offers the potential of dsi homebrew (faster cpu clock, more ram, access to the camera).
> 
> is that worth $50? it will depend on what they do with homebrew. a movie player running in dsi mode would be pretty sweet. emulation has so much potential. the trick is, how do you get people to code those projects if you are only willing to offer them a $50 flash kit in return?
> 
> ...


 Where you this harsh on the DSTWO? Everyone bought the DSTWO on potential alone when it first launched. What makes the iEvo so different? Everyone buys tech (especially game tech) on its potential.

Can I ask what flash cart you currently use? I mean personally, as you use many for review purposes.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 14, 2010)

Dimensional said:
			
		

> @Davi92
> 
> It would be hard to reverse engineer the System Menu, as that would be encrypted. Plus, once you start a game, the entire DSi system shuts down everything but that game and what it needs. When you start the game, the system menu no longer functions until a reset. That is how the DSi firmware was set up.


Yep, but someone earlier in this thread said that an "external developer" sold the common key to the team (I don't know if this is true). With it, they could easily have decrypted the contents from NUS.


----------



## Dimensional (Dec 14, 2010)

Davi92 said:
			
		

> Dimensional said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said that might have happened, but the chances of it being true are slim.

But as I said before, it wouldn't be possible because once you start a game up, the System Menu shuts down. It only runs one thing at a time, and not with it running in the background.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 14, 2010)

Dimensional said:
			
		

> Davi92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they have that key, they don't even need a DSi: they can get the System Menu (and the other titles with an available ticket) from the update servers (NUS) and decrypt it.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 14, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> MasterPenguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's an N64 emulator? Sweet. Can it play Lylat Wars or is that too advanced for it?

Also, fascinating though it is to see DSi mode finally cracked, is it really worth it? The 3DS will be out within the next few months. And don't Team Cyclops have other work they should be doing right now? LIKE FIXING GOLDEN SUN?


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 14, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Also, fascinating though it is to see DSi mode finally cracked, is it really worth it? The 3DS will be out within the next few months. And don't Team Cyclops have other work they should be doing right now? LIKE FIXING GOLDEN SUN?


........

1. Pkmn Black and White still have AP issues on many cards. They will fix it when they can. Golden Sun has been out for what, a week or two? Give them time.
2. Yes the 3DS is coming out soon. Most of us (people in the very thread) have already said they will probably be keeping their DS and DSi even after the XL comes out. As someone said before, GBA flash carts didn't die as soon as the DS came out. If the iEvo allows for more advanced homebrew like we hope, that means more to me then having a 3DS flash cart.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 14, 2010)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> Where you this harsh on the DSTWO? Everyone bought the DSTWO on potential alone when it first launched. What makes the iEvo so different?The DSTwo came with the promise that they were developing custom homebrew for it themselves and an SDK, and those were released.
> 
> As AW said, there's no such promise from this team, which is why they're saying that would have been nice.
> 
> QUOTE(Blaze163 @ Dec 14 2010, 01:30 PM) There's an N64 emulator? Sweet. Can it play Lylat Wars or is that too advanced for it?


It plays it.  I didn't try anything further than the training mode, but reports are the full game works (with slowdown).  The emulator's updated about weekly.
http://forums.daedalusx64.com/


----------



## heartgold (Dec 14, 2010)

Update from the site


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 14.12.2010
> A quick clarification in relation to DSi mode for iEVO. Only USA and European consoles will be supported initially in the first iEVO firmware release shipped with the cart. Later firmware builds will support other regions, once our development team has completed the necessary stress testing. Please be assured that only a software firmware update is required, and no additional hardware or hardware revisions will be required to cater for these regions of consoles.


so they have the region locking codes built into the flashcart for each region?

And what's this, a software firmware update on the DS or the flashcart?


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 14, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Update from the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the flashcart , naturally.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes quite obviously, hoping it was the DS for something new and interesting


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 14, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Update from the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that *might* be proof that TCs card really works on DSi mode and make use of the different system menus of each region, which means that they *might* are in possesion of the dsi-common-key in order to decrypt the system menus and analyse their contents.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 14, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Update from the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That disproves my "theory" (full DSi Enhanced game on the card which loads an hacked savegame on startup), since DSi Enhanced games are region locked, and you'd need a different "iEvo firmware" for each region.
This isn't the case, they support two regions with the same firmware (and soon the remaining one).
Maybe they're exploiting a flaw in the System Menu? (I hope not, a DSi update would fix it).


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> gumbyx84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the DSTWO fanboys were more then happy to wait as it was the best card ever made. All I am asking for is the same for the iEvo. They have just announced the product. While they haven't said anything about bundled apps, that doesn't mean it won't happen.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 14, 2010)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> SC made one app, the iReader. That app did not come out at launch. Emulation was a no show as well.


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=268969
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=264282
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=264118
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=264128
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=264088
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=261329
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=253135

Not only did they get released, they also got multiple updates (the SNES one getting some unofficial ones as well), and the team publicly released the SDK, but not before privately releasing it (along with some free DSTwo carts) to a few developers _to make sure there would be special homebrew for it_.  The creator of DSx86 was one such person, and you can read about his progress in the blog on his site.
http://dsx86.patrickaalto.com/

*Wherever you're getting your info from, it's quite out of date and I suggest you find another source.*  If your only source is the news post you quoted, _check the fucking timestamp_, it's over a year old.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 14, 2010)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> will be be  $50-$60
> 
> or less
> or more


Thanks Nostradamus.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> gumbyx84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually read what people type and do your own damn research before you tell them off.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 14, 2010)

What happened and what you and I both linked shows that what I've said is true.



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> gumbyx84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSTwo did not just have potential, it had promise for special homebrew.
_This cart does not have promise, just potential._

That was AW's complaint.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 14, 2010)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better be a CycloDS Fanboy
First you dont know how to write English
Second you are criticizing AnotherWorld and asking where he's getting all his info - You need to know this NOW, AnotherWorld is one of the temper that knows everything first and his SOURCES are the best at knowing stuff so dont even try to question AnotherWorld asking where he got it from or for any proof
Third DSTwo is better than the iEvolution until proven by the release - hacking the dsi mode only means dsi homebrew (NO GAMES, SD, OR ANYTHING) and DSTwo will be more powerful than the iEvolution and DSi combined (taken to the fact that the iEvolution case DOESN'T state anything about a CPU PROCESSOR)


----------



## Rydian (Dec 14, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Second you are criticizing AnotherWorld and asking where he's getting all his info - You need to know this NOW, AnotherWorld is one of the temper that knows everything first and his SOURCES are the best at knowing stuff so dont even try to question AnotherWorld asking where he got it from or for any proof


To clarify, Another World is often in direct contact with flash cart teams.  Yellow Wood Goblin releases Wood R4 through them, and they're in contact with Normmatt (often posting on the forums if certain bugs are to be fixed in the next version of AKAIO, for example) and they are often sent flash carts (even beta models) by teams to test and feedback/review.

Another World isn't magazine head because of an ability to copy-paste news stories from other sites, they're magazine head because they have real inside sources and can be trusted with and for info.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 14, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> You better be a CycloDS Fanboy
> First you dont know how to write English
> Second you are criticizing AnotherWorld and asking where he's getting all his info - You need to know this NOW, AnotherWorld is one of the temper that knows everything first and his SOURCES are the best at knowing stuff so dont even try to question AnotherWorld asking where he got it from or for any proof
> Third DSTwo is better than the iEvolution until proven by the release - hacking the dsi mode only means dsi homebrew (NO GAMES, SD, OR ANYTHING) and DSTwo will be more powerful than the iEvolution and DSi combined (taken to the fact that the iEvolution case DOESN'T state anything about a CPU PROCESSOR)1. I have a right to ask where he/she gets her information from. Just as he/she has the right not to answer me. I don't think he needs you defending him.
> ...


 There is no such info anywhere else on the net, so I'm a bit skeptical. I have that right. Also, as he has been harping on it so hard, I can't help but feel he is being biased. I could be wrong. Doesn't mean you guys have to jump down my throat about it.

I again say that TC should be given a chance to prove the iEvo is comparable or better then the DSTWO. They announced the product on Monday. They haven't given all details out yet. They may have something up there sleeves, just like SC did. With dev kits being sent out in the near future, I expect devs to get apps ready for launch. There is nothing wrong them making it open-source and allowing devs to make apps. Its less pro-active, but we might be better off for it.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 14, 2010)

Another World's info has always proven to be correct or confirmed by members of the teams themselves (they tend to have accounts here but many don't bother posting personally).

Their complaint was that this card only has potential, and like I stated potential is not enough to make sales when it comes to flash carts as people have bought shit carts before.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 15, 2010)

God this is causing alot of disagreements...Maybe the cyclodsi will  be awesome...maybe it will flop.....in the end...none of this will matter in a year or two.....we'll all have moved on....its really not worth arguing....


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 15, 2010)

The onboard firmware was removed since the Edge series to avoid legal issues after CycloDS previous seizures in France it is nothing new it is a smart move.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> (From the official site)* As promised*, ...The iEVO will be the first flash cart in the market to enable this functionality, starting with homebrew applications and later support for commercial ROM’s. There are many potential uses for these features and we’re sure that the Homebrew scene will be delighted to support this functionality.



... Patience ;-)


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 15, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> The onboard firmware was removed since the Edge series to avoid legal issues after CycloDS previous seizures in France it is nothing new it is a smart move.


 The Edge wasn't made by TC was it? I thought it was a clone.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 15, 2010)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's say it is an official clone ^^ 

Here are the reseller prices in euros ( not including VAT ) : 26.83 EUR
100+ pcs : 26.05 EUR / pcs.
250+ pcs : 25.28 EUR / pcs.
500+ pcs : 24.50 EUR / pcs.
1000+ pcs : 24.11 EUR / pcs.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 15, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> gumbyx84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confused. If its an "official" clone, why wasn't there an Evo with DSi support earlier? There was the iEdge.


----------



## Jaylen (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, okay lets say people "move on" because the 3DS comes out. There are still DSi games and such that I have that still haven't been played because I lack the time.

Even still PS2 games that I haven't completed because of time.

However not to digress, console age has little to do with flashcard usage and emulation. If anything the age of a console will boost flashcard sales because people will get a little more bold about well erm...piracy and infringement out of a lack of fear of consequences. I mean who gets sued for downloading N64 roms? or Genesis?

Homebrew always sees positive results because the hardware becomes more familiar and better tools come out with age.

Will I get a Cyclo DSi?

Nope, I'm waiting on M3's iteration of a superpowered flashcard...lol

Don't Dissapoint me M3 Team...lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sakura + DSi Mode = Video Player Without Conversion = Greatness


----------



## Another World (Dec 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



two different resellers explained to me that the card will ship blank, as should the second yet-to-be-announced dsi kit. things could change i'm only going on what i've been told so far.

-another world


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm getting it. I want to have both (SCDS2 and Cyclo DSi, obviously. Why would I want anything else?).


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 15, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh alright. Thought you got word direct from TC. The iEvo is starting to sound like the EDGE (requiring the user to flash fimware/software/exploit to the cart on arrival).


----------



## Another World (Dec 15, 2010)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> Where you this harsh on the DSTWO? Everyone bought the DSTWO on potential alone when it first launched. What makes the iEvo so different? Everyone buys tech (especially game tech) on its potential.
> 
> the ds2 had potential because of the cpu, emulation, and sdk and not for features that run with important aspects locked out. everyone seems to want the ievo for the potential of dsi-ware, which isn't going to happen until someone is able to decrypt it and then gain access to using the dsi nand from outside the nds frimware. they have been working on those things for a while and its still hasn't happend. i'm sure it will one day but you can't hope for it or buy an ievo just for that aspect.
> 
> ...



again, ievo needs to launch with some exclusive content. hopefully the next news announcement will explain a bit more and talk about some of the special features they plan to introduce, if any.

the edge, as you asked about, was most probably made by cyclods. there is no proof and they have never said yes or no, just as supercard never admitted to making the iplayer. i do have a source that confirmed supercard did make the iplayer. with the edge, its the cyclods missing the extra chip for the firmware and whatever else it used. if you look they just released firmware updates around the same time, right after team cyclods came back, and both have a similiar change log. its pretty obvious, even without proof, that they came from the same team. i don't think making a clone if your own hardware is bad at all. acekard made the r4 ultra (ak2i actel chip clone) and it made them more money. when you are on their side of the fence money is what is important. as long as the card gets support and updates, and works, i could care less who made it =P.

i'm not biased, i'll never be biased, i like stuff that works and i hate stuff that sucks. i'm not getting paid to do this, i do this for fun. i'm only challenging the thoughts of the buyers who feel that dsi mode is the answer to all of our problems. the dsi doesn't appear to be fully hacked yet, and the common key is only part of the exploit. 

it's understandable that you want to challenge what i know and require proof to back it up. i'll just say that the dsi comments i've made thus far are honest and they come from VERY reliable sources. i'm not being given 4th hand information from someone's little sister, so-to-speak.

i don't mind you challenging me at all. if you didn't i would probably just ignore you as someone who can't think for themselves =).

and to answer your other question, i'm mostly using my scds2 in my dsi right now as my ak2i lost contact. in my gb micro i'm using my m3 lite. in my ds lite i'm using the ismart mm (and i like it so far).

i want the ievo, i want dsi homebrew.... i've wanted dsi homebrew for awhile. i'm really really happy to hear about this card and the next dsi kit that should be comming out soon. also i've heard rumors from a good source that a new dsi exploit will be announced around xmas day. something i've been told is so good that users won't believe it. 

i'm excited but not stupid enough to buy into the hype again. i'll let it all play out before i spend a weeks worth of grocery money on a flash kit =P.

-another world


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 15, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i was very harsh on the ds2. i faulted it for many of the problems it had and for the missing features. most of which they fixed after the review was published. i went so far as to say that the kit was a lesson for buying into the hype.
> ….
> i'm not biased, i'll never be biased, i like stuff that works and i hate stuff that sucks. i'm not getting paid to do this, i do this for fun. i'm only challenging the thoughts of the buyers who feel that dsi mode is the answer to all of our problems. the dsi doesn't appear to be fully hacked yet, and the common key is only part of the exploit. I apologize for my knee-jerk reaction. I assumed (ass-u-me) that your harsh words towards the iEvo were based on bias. I should have taken my own advice and done some research on your view of the DSTWO.
> 
> ...


I will admit that I am happy you responded with a valid counter-argument. I'm actually surprised you responded at all. I'm not as much of a regular as some people and I assumed you would ignore me and/or ban/lock my account or something. Some people do not like it when others question them. Glad you are not one of them.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 15, 2010)

A bit off topic, but: How can I subscribe to Another World's postings? 

I'm saving so much time by reading this stuff... It's unbelievable...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 15, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> A bit off topic, but: How can I subscribe to Another World's postings?
> 
> I'm saving so much time by reading this stuff... It's unbelievable...


Go to her profile and search for her posts.


----------



## tyrantpig (Dec 15, 2010)

Um what's the white USB plug thing O_O


----------



## Gariscus (Dec 15, 2010)

tyrantpig said:
			
		

> Um what's the white USB plug thing O_O


It's used for flashing the DSi exploit.


----------



## Marlonguppy (Dec 15, 2010)

I didn't see any post with the word DSiPlayer in it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ontopic: Just sold my DSi for 90€, and i'm not happy.
But, ah, well.
Great news, also for HB developers. Maybe a BeUp with cam/mic function 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Well, great news. Never expected this from TeamCyclo.
Oh, and, somewhere in March/April 2010, i got also to manage to an DSi exploit. I never published it anyway.
Well, also now, not publishing (please do not ask).
And if it is released: good news for Nintendo and TC: their console/flashcard sales go up (just think about it, it is true).
Oh sh1t, wait a minute... Shoptemp is dead?! awww...


----------



## jackdanielchan (Dec 15, 2010)

Great to hear, unfortunately a bit too late, I'd love to see the exploit be run without Flash Carts whatsoever, this would really get my hopes up for custom OS's, other modifications etc. But that's still one giant leap away...


----------



## nl255 (Dec 15, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The PSP isn't even using an emulator to run PS1 games as the PSP CPU is compatible with the PS1.  That is why VMware, Virtualbox, and Parallels are so much faster than Dosbox.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 15, 2010)

nl255 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, popstation is most definitely an emulator, it is just highly opitmized since the psp and psx have similar cpus.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 15, 2010)

nl255 said:
			
		

> .......
> The PSP isn't even using an emulator to run PS1 games as the PSP CPU is compatible with the PS1.  *That is why VMware, Virtualbox, and Parallels are so much faster than Dosbox.*....... How does that make sense? They all run on virtual hardware with an "interpreter" between the guest OS, host OS, and CPU. DOS runs on the same CPU architecture as any other OS (minus the enhancements made to better support modern OSes).
> 
> QUOTE(MFDC12 @ Dec 15 2010, 10:50 AM) ......
> no, popstation is most definitely an emulator, it is just highly opitmized since the psp and psx have similar cpus.


Just about to point that out myself.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 15, 2010)

DOSbox does translate the CPU instructions.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 15, 2010)

It does. My bad. I always thought it ran on a VM using something like QEMU.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 16, 2010)

Finally a cart that can do DSi mode.
But unfortunately the price and possibility of it not working on the 3DS makes me not wanna get one.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 16, 2010)

I want to see footage of this


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 16, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I want to see footage of this


I would as well. We will probably see one when the dev kits get sent out.


----------



## dragon574444 (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool, very cool. It's a shame it's so late in the hardware's life (well, you know what I mean), with the 3DS right around the corner. Tons of homebrew possibilities here.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 17, 2010)

Well let's hope this defeats the DSi region lock for Japanese players who wanted System Flaw. Yes, you two out there.


----------



## Marlonguppy (Dec 18, 2010)

Is there already more information about the specifications?
I think we'll have to wait.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 18, 2010)

Am I the only one that really wants to know what that giant circular USB device in the picture is? And sorry if someone already posted this, I don't feel like looking through 24 pages.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 18, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that really wants to know what that giant circular USB device in the picture is? And sorry if someone already posted this, I don't feel like looking through 24 pages.


Other people, me included asked the same question. Just search for the answer in this thread. It's faster than waiting for a reply to your question.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 18, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that really wants to know what that giant circular USB device in the picture is? And sorry if someone already posted this, I don't feel like looking through 24 pages.


It's the firmware flasher. The DStwo doesn't have one because it's capable of flashing right after inserting it into your DS.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 18, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The normal CycloDS Evolution is capable of the same thing, but there's no real proof yet, that this thing is a firmware flasher or actually something else.


----------



## Nollog (Dec 18, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Second you are criticizing AnotherWorld and asking where he's getting all his info - You need to know this NOW, AnotherWorld is one of the temper that knows everything first and his SOURCES are the best at knowing stuff so dont even try to question AnotherWorld asking where he got it from or for any proof
> Third DSTwo is better than the iEvolution until proven by the release - hacking the dsi mode only means dsi homebrew (NO GAMES, SD, OR ANYTHING) and DSTwo will be more powerful than the iEvolution and DSi combined (taken to the fact that the iEvolution case DOESN'T state anything about a CPU PROCESSOR)


Mmmmm, blind devotion...
Everything can be questioned.

Cyclops don't focus on PMPing the DS, they focus on opening the DS/i to homebrew and pirates.
I think that's what people kept saying they wanted while they were waiting for all the promises supercard made.

Anyone have a link to a reputable seller who we can pre-order from?
Shoptemp's broke.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 18, 2010)

Nollog said:
			
		

> Mmmmm, blind devotion...


AW's info is routinely proven to be true.

If it wasn't then it'd be blind, but that's not the case here.


----------



## Nollog (Dec 18, 2010)

Doesn't mean you need to follow his every word without asking where he heard it from.
I'm just saying.
It seemed over the top the way he reacted like the guy told the pope that jesus didn't exist.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, I don't agree with the way he said it, which is why I did it more calmly.

However it's not right to call it "blind".


----------



## Nollog (Dec 18, 2010)

I only meant blind in the way that he would never question it.
Not blind like there's no evidence either way.

woo dsi mode!
I wonder if this could be fit retroactively into scds2.
Having dsi's cpu and ram with that, and access to the sd slot would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 18, 2010)

Nollog said:
			
		

> I only meant blind in the way that he would never question it.
> Not blind like there's no evidence either way.
> 
> woo dsi mode!
> ...



You can't actually boot the SD slot after the code to run from Slot-1 has been executed...

So a no go for vid recording to the SD slot and whatnot.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Dec 18, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Nollog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, unless someone writes CFW for the DSi. Which most of us here doubt will happen, myself included. There really isn't a need for it this late in its life. Also, the DSi cameras are not going to record anything close to decent video quality.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 18, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Second you are criticizing AnotherWorld and asking where *SHE's* getting all *HER* info - You need to know this NOW, AnotherWorld is one of the temper that knows everything first and *HER* SOURCES are the best at knowing stuff so dont even try to question AnotherWorld asking where *SHE* got it from or for any proof
> Third DSTwo is better than the iEvolution until proven by the release - hacking the dsi mode only means dsi homebrew (NO GAMES, SD, OR ANYTHING) and DSTwo will be more powerful than the iEvolution and DSi combined (taken to the fact that the iEvolution case DOESN'T state anything about a CPU PROCESSOR)
> 
> Fixed.
> ...



Here we go, another DSTWO fanboy, that is afraid of the iEVO being a superior cart.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 18, 2010)

Costello refers to AW as male, and both a supervisor and another mod said AW's definitely male.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 18, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Costello refers to AW as male, and both a supervisor and another mod said AW's definitely male.



Look at her profile http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=111084
It clearly says "34 years old *Female*".
What reason does AW possibly have to  fake his/her sex?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 18, 2010)

for the lulz


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because everyone on the internet is telling the truth about their gender.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 18, 2010)

He had a male gender in his profile before


----------



## Moreno (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG!!!!!


----------



## twiztidsinz (Dec 18, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two important rules of the internet (*SPOILERS*):
Anyone claiming to be a girl is almost assuredly a guy.
Anyone claiming to be 18 is really 12 and anyone claiming to be 12 is almost assuredly a cop.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Dec 19, 2010)

Helz yeah, here comes the homebrew train.

I guess there can be custom dsi menus now. like Softmii thing for the wii : Dkewlz


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 19, 2010)

Try as I might, I can't get this outta my head.


Who else thinks the logo looks like a bucket of ass?


----------



## Wintrale (Dec 19, 2010)

Are you guys really becoming fanboys over bloody flashcards?


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 19, 2010)

I take it this means we're not getting an update for our Cyclo's any time soon then? Fuck it, going round Tesco to just buy Golden Sun. First time I've had to pay to play a DS game for about 3 years. Poor show, Team Cyclops.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 19, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Try as I might, I can't get this outta my head.
> 
> 
> Who else thinks the logo looks like a bucket of ass?Looks like something they printed out on computer paper and glued to the cart, the final logo should be much better.
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/t263362-i-figured-out-w...lash-cart-sucks


----------



## KazoWAR (Dec 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> iEVO has two modes of operation - DSL mode and DSi mode. When running in DSi mode, any software including older homebrew will be running in the DSi environment meaning that the higher clock and extra RAM will be enabled. Unfortunately there are some differences between DSL and DSi mode, meaning some homebrew software will not function correctly as-is. We will be providing an optional compatibility layer which can be selectively toggled per NDS file with the aim of allowing pre-existing homebrew to function in DSi mode without any updates to the binary. Please note however that this compatibility layer will be in BETA upon release and will not have perfect compatibility.



This could mean big performance boosts to old homebrew applications that are pushing the DS' hardware to its max.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is funny on soo many levels


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry I just have to say " *GIRL* on the internet = *G*uy *I*n *R*eal *L*ife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> I dont know what gender Another World is - I dont stalk people and like rydian said costello and others refers to HIM as a male
> and okay if im a dstwo fanboy so what and nothing is proven until it is shown, if team cyclops are sure that their dsi mode is what in the means is HACKED then they should've made a video showing it or even releasing atleast one dsi homebrew with the release BUT NOOO they cant and they are leaving it to the developers to develop them some Moolah. look at team supercard they stated that there flashcart with a cpu is powerfull and can allow for alot of features and this this and this is what we are planning to make to show that the dstwo is powerful enough. atleast they had something to show the community what its capable of doing. *team cyclops is saying we hacked and and here you go homebrew developers make the homebrew. what the heck is that.*



??
both supercard and team cyclops did and will (respectively) give (gave) out their cards for free to developers so THEY (the developers) can develop.

quite honestly at this point we still do not know much about this card. they are probably going to release a barebones sdk or help implement it to devkitpro. we do not know if they are going to release demo's or anything at all.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> Sorry I just have to say " *GIRL* on the internet = *G*uy *I*n *R*eal *L*ife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


read your last sentence and then read what u bolded out
ur sentence is just a stretched out sentence of what i just said


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> aiRWaLKRe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, what i said is that that stuff will come out ("proof") later since we do not know what team has in store  (hence "quite honestly at this point we still do not know much about this card" and "we do not know if they are going to release demo's or anything at all.").

and if you were talking about just the bolded part, must i re-iterate, im saying both the supercard and team cyclops sent out free units to develop apps for, and these apps will help sell units, or to put it the way you said "to make them moolah". i am fairly certain there were plenty of people who got their dstwo for the homebrew capabilities of what developers can do.


----------



## Nollog (Dec 20, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I take it this means we're not getting an update for our Cyclo's any time soon then? Fuck it, going round Tesco to just buy Golden Sun. First time I've had to pay to play a DS game for about 3 years. Poor show, Team Cyclops.


Miyamoto: IT'S A SUCCESS!


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at the front page now
who was right?
like i said they give u the ingredients but dont bake the cake
atleast the supercard team put it in the oven and baked it

and even if they were going to release some demo they should've stated it before
and they didn't which was true


----------



## Devin (Dec 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> like i said they give u the ingredients but dont bake the cake
> atleast the supercard team put it in the oven and baked it
> 
> and even if they were going to release some demo they should've stated it before
> and they didn't which was true



I must say, that I find your use of metaphors to be quite amusing. Please continue.


----------



## perezosogato (Dec 20, 2010)

The expensive flashcards ....


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> look at the front page now
> who was right?
> like i said they give u the ingredients but dont bake the cake
> atleast the supercard team put it in the oven and baked it
> ...



personally i do not find 10-15 dollars more than a dstwo all that expensive, but ok. it is not like its 100 bucks (or more expensive than the normal cyclo in general)


----------



## UKTone (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm ready for it to be sold, just need to be able to pay through paypal.

But will it work for DSi XL? I have the red special edition dsi xl (if this matters).


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2010)

Edition doesn't matter, it's the firmware.  The latest firmware out there is 1.4.1, and considering the cyclo comes with a flashing utility it will work on it.


----------



## UKTone (Dec 21, 2010)

Cool thanks for the fast reply.

You can pre-order from here, I'm gonna wait for a lower price http://www.consolesource.com/ecomm/catalog...ion-p-3061.html.


----------



## haddad (Dec 21, 2010)

Here are list of site's u can pre-order from (cheapest to most expensive)

http://www.acekard2.net/product_info.php/c...products_id/102 -> $48.99
http://www.r4ds-ds.com/products/Cyclods-iE...-DSi-p-242.html -> $54.95
http://www.consolesource.com/ecomm/catalog...ion-p-3061.html -> $54.95
http://www.modariffic.com/store/index.php?...;products_id=93 -> $62.50

Looks like the cheapest u can find is 49 bucks, can anyone find cheaper out there?


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sooo... Any word on whether this will support GBA/SNES/etc. Emulators?


----------



## nl255 (Dec 25, 2010)

haloman800 said:
			
		

> Sooo... Any word on whether this will support GBA/SNES/etc. Emulators?



Probably, but they won't be as good as the ones for the DSTwo.  The advantage of the DSTwo is that you have a faster CPU, which is what matters most for emulation.  The advantage of using DSi mode with the iEvolution is data (presumably graphics) throughput.  In other words, while the Cyclo iEvolution might be better for native homebrew (where raw CPU speed doesn't matter as much as other things), for emulation the DSTwo will be faster.  As an example, Pate thinks that he might be able to get DSix86 (DSx86 for the iEvolution) running at around the speed of a 20mhz 386 while DS2x86 (DSx86 for the DSTwo) is already running at slightly above 386/33 speed (and might be able to reach 486/33 speed with more optimization).


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 25, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dsi homebrew - im pretty sure thats all gonna come from homebrew bounty which GBATEMP Sponsored and NOT TC and they didn't even promise atleast 1 homebrew all they stated was its possible
dsi games - not gonna happen 

so all this cart is giving us is - ram, dsi homebrew, camera + 1-2 more options 
so its useless - unless homebrew bounty really gets the most out of homebrew developers and they develop worth downloading homebrew


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 25, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> dsi homebrew - im pretty sure thats all gonna come from homebrew bounty which GBATEMP Sponsored and NOT TC and they didn't even promise atleast 1 homebrew all they stated was its possible
> dsi games - not gonna happen
> 
> so all this cart is giving us is - ram, dsi homebrew, camera + 1-2 more options
> so its useless - unless homebrew bounty really gets the most out of homebrew developers and they develop worth downloading homebrew



homebrew: did not say they were making it did i? i said they are going to probably contribute to the sdk.

games - proof of that, please. TC announced they are going to have dsi game beta support at the time of release in their last announcement, guess you missed that.

i guess i do not see it's usefulness - the camera can result in fun homebrew, the ram+full dsi cpu will be because it will conserve battery life compared to the dstwo. i honestly see a lot of potential in dsi mode, however i am sure the new exploit that was announced might be better than the cyclodsi anyways (heard it [being the exploit] can get to the dsi sd card slot?)


----------



## Lassik (Jan 1, 2011)

gumbyx84 said:
			
		

> Lassik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? I simply said the people saying "Take that DSTWO fanboys!" were morons. I'm not bashing them for bashing DSTWO fanboys. I could give 2 shits about any fanboys. I'm bashing them because they act like the iEvo is the second coming and will be the end-all-be-all of cards.

If you are referring to this line "It's only a matter of time before someone 1-ups this cart. Then what? "Take that iEvo fanboys!"? :-)". That was not that I was saying that... I was saying that people would just start saying that and it would never end. I wasn't bashing anyone with that line.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jan 4, 2011)

SCDS2 or this which should i buy?
I dont have a DSI maybe going to get one ...


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 4, 2011)

Sarvesh50 said:
			
		

> SCDS2 or this which should i buy?
> I dont have a DSI maybe going to get one ...


The SCDS2 has crap emulators as of now same for the ereader and movie player. I'd wait for the review of the iEvo.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 23, 2011)

Is there any news on a release date for this yet?


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 23, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Is there any news on a release date for this yet?



i remember reading that its out the first week on feb


----------



## rave420 (Jan 23, 2011)

all i know is the release is getting postponed every single time.

Release the damn cart already, so you can find out how many people AREN`T going to buy it. 
Soon, there will be other DSi mode Flash cards as soon as their stuff is out, so i will wait for cheaper products from competitors (something in the 20 - 30$ range).


----------

